#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Еще разок Об индивидуальности и природе ума

## Сергей Хос

http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html

В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2017)

----------


## Нико

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


На них грязь разная :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (23.04.2015), Фил (23.04.2015), Шенпен (23.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> На них грязь разная


Если про кристаллы, то у них история дохождения до одинаковости разная и будущее разное (если их не смешать- (иначе просто нет критерия деления)).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На них грязь разная


это жентонг )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На них грязь разная


Изначальное бодхи — отнюдь не дерево,
У пресветлого зерцала нет подставки.
Изначально не существовало никаких вещей,
Так откуда же взяться пыли?

----------


## Нико

> Изначально не существовало никаких вещей,


*
Самосущих* не существовало, скажу я с дотошностью прасангической :Cool:

----------

Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


Не могу представить.
Они в пространстве в разных местах находятся.
Раз уж они ЕСТЬ.

Лучше уж два треугольника представить  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (23.04.2015), Эделизи (23.04.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


То есть, у них разное положение в пространстве. Значит, нужно искать и другие различия... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (23.04.2015), Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, у них разное положение в пространстве. Значит, нужно искать и другие различия...


При мысленном эксперименте совершенно неважно, где они находятся.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *
> Самосущих* не существовало, скажу я с дотошностью прасангической


Наверное, тут "изначально" и значит "самосущих" ))))

----------

Нико (23.04.2015)

----------


## Aion

> При мысленном эксперименте совершенно неважно, где они находятся.


В таком случае у них нет мыслимых различий.

----------

Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В таком случае у них нет мыслимых различий.


Об это и речь.
Но пример с кристаллами - только метафора, способ вообразить.
На самом же деле речь об инд. потоках ума, о которых говорит ННР. И тут все разговоры о временнЫх и пространственных различиях просто бессмысленны.
Кстати, есть аналогичные рассуждения ДЛЛ на эту тему.

----------


## Дубинин

> Об это и речь.
> Но пример с кристаллами - только метафора, способ вообразить.
> На самом же деле речь об инд. потоках ума, о которых говорит ННР. И тут все разговоры о временнЫх и пространственных различиях просто бессмысленны.


Ну некий "поток ума"- тоже метафора. Ум всегда должен осознавать-что-то, иначе как узнать о его наличии? А вот это"что-то"- им осознаваемое- и будет всегда различно.

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> При мысленном эксперименте совершенно неважно, где они находятся.


Неважно.
Но они же тем не менее находятся ?
Важно не где, а находятся.

----------


## Фил

Я вообще понимаю, Сергей, куда Вы клоните.
Но ничего не выйдет!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум всегда должен осознавать-что-то, иначе как узнать о его наличии? А вот это"что-то"- им осознаваемое- и будет всегда различно.


Это не махаянское воззрение.
В махаяне признается возможность существования безобъектного ума, ум-как-таковой (тиб. sems nyid, санскр. cittatva).

Хотя, если иначе взглянуть, можно говорить об осознании самого себя, своего предшествующего момента. В случае просветленного существа, устранившего клеши, интересное рассуждение можно выстроить на эту тему )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не махаянское воззрение.
> В махаяне признается возможность существования безобъектного ума, ум-как-таковой (тиб. sems nyid, санскр. cittatva).


Насколько знаю- только теоретически и никогда без некого "ветра"- только в связке (в Ваджраяне)

----------


## Aion

> И тут все разговоры о временнЫх и пространственных различиях просто бессмысленны.


Это да, конечно. Вот, кстати, хороший рассказик о качественных различиях потоков ума: 
Олег Корабельников
ПРИКОСНОВЕНИЕ КРЫЛЬЕВ

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вообще понимаю, Сергей, куда Вы клоните.
> Но ничего не выйдет!


Я никуда не "клоню", а просто разворачиваю сказанное Намкаем Норбу. И то же самое говорил Далай-лама.
Хотите поспорить - спорьте с ними, а меня увольте.

----------

Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и никогда без некого "ветра"- только в связке


Да, европейском человеку трудно бывает помыслить что-то без "материального" носителя. )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


Что есть свалакшана потока?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что есть свалакшана потока?


Свалакшана - приписанный параметр, то, что мы приписываем индивидуальному потоку ума при самоотождествлении с условиями текущего воплощения (скандхами), например: "Я - Денис Евгеньев, мужского пола, сочинитель и критикан, живу в Москве" и так далее.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

И вот по этим приписанным параметрам потоки не различаются? Тогда Вы тоже сочинитель и критикан.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2015), Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вот по этим приписанным параметрам потоки не различаются? Тогда Вы тоже сочинитель и критикан.


Это приписанное различие, а не сущностное )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это увертка, а не возражение.

----------

Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это приписанное различие, а не сущностное )))


Да с какой стати существует какое-то "сущностное". Есть отвёртка (техническое название- идеал- так- никогда не существующий), а есть крестообразная, плоская, большая, электрическая отвёртка- всегда разная..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да с какой стати существует какое-то "сущностное".


Ты по ссылке в стартовом топике прочел текст?
Если как-то иначе можешь сформулировать, в чем отличие одного будды от другого - скажи.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты по ссылке в стартовом топике прочел текст?
> Если как-то иначе можешь сформулировать, в чем отличие одного будды от другого - скажи.


Ну тут собственно исходя из того текста, все своими словами и говорят: различаются особенностями путей к просветлению, кармическими связями с существами на этом пути, и соответственно- разным проявлением для существ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну тут собственно исходя из того текста, все своими словами и говорят: Различаются особенностями путей к просветлению. кармическими связями с существами на этом пути, и соответственно- разным проявлением для существ.


Это все "приписанное", обусловленное. Я же о сущностном, "истинном качестве", про которое говорит ННР: "Если рассматривать их ИСТИННОЕ КАЧЕСТВО, они - одно и то же".
Слова "одно и то же" на самом деле означают "отличия между ними не могут быть установлены на основе собственных признаков".

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это все "приписанное", обусловленное. Я же о сущностном, "истинном качестве", про которое говорит ННР: "Если рассматривать их ИСТИННОЕ КАЧЕСТВО, они - одно и то же".
> Слова "одно и то же" на самом деле означают "отличия между ними не могут быть установлены на основе собственных признаков".


Ну всё верно- между "отвёрточностью! всех отвёрток разницы нет- они все отвёртки (с идеальным воображаемым функционалом- закручивать), а на деле есть. (ну как пустоты от самобытия- нет самой по себе.. форма-пустота-форма, и в этом смысле- все "пустоты" разные- исходя из того- пустоту чего смотрим))

----------

Алексей_Михайлов (23.04.2015), Сергей Хос (23.04.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ясно же, что у всех потоков есть одинаковое свойство _поточности_.

----------

Фил (23.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясно же, что у всех потоков есть одинаковое свойство _поточности_.


Как известно, главное свойство ума - это не его "поточность", а просто-ясность-и-осознавание.

----------

Нико (23.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если как-то иначе можешь сформулировать, в чем отличие одного будды от другого - скажи.


༘Говорят, отличие только в кармических связях.....

----------


## Дэнни

Вот ведь вопрос:  чем отличаются 2 потока ума в сущности!!? В самоей его сущности у ума нет потока , а поток, как относительный профиль ума, по определению наполнен дополнительными признаками на любом уровне существования!

----------


## Амир

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


ННР чётко определил, что в не проявленном "состоянии" они не различимы (в рамках тех критериев отличия, которыми мы пользуемся в нашем относительном существовании), т.к. различаться нечему, нет ни места ни признаков ни времени... Различия только в том как они проявляются, т.к. в проявлении есть и место и время и признаки  :Smilie: .

----------

Дэнни (24.04.2015), Эделизи (25.04.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как известно, главное свойство ума - это не его "поточность", а просто-ясность-и-осознавание.


Это приписанное "истинное качество"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Различия только в том как они проявляются, т.к. в проявлении есть и место и время и признаки .


Различие в том, что они - "не разные проявления Единого", а самостоятельные, отдельные сущности, различающиеся не признаками, а просто тем, что они разные - вот что интересно в этой сказанности.
Это ведь, собственно, одно из отличий буддизма от брахманизма.

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2015), Балдинг (27.04.2015), Дэнни (24.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это приписанное "истинное качество"?


Не "истинное качество", а "главная характеристика".
Приписанная, конечно: мы же тут переписываемся, вот и приписываем разное.

----------


## До

> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. *Нет ни одного признака*, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


Признак всегда есть. _Локация_ ведь признак.




> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?


А вот вопрос - какая разница? Чем-нибудь да различаются. Выбор _критерия_ различия или общности всегда произвольный. Следовательно, чтоб сделать различение _разумным_ нужно сначала обосновать разумность критерия этого различения.




> При мысленном эксперименте совершенно неважно, где они находятся.


Почему такой выбор важного, а не другой.




> В махаяне признается возможность существования безобъектного ума, ум-как-таковой (тиб. sems nyid, санскр. cittatva).


Это же ментальное отличие, аналитическое. Т.е. такой ум может _существовать_ в анализе (абстрактно), а не в реальности.




> Свалакшана - приписанный параметр


Может быть всосанный в ум из предмета (как в реализме).

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Признак всегда есть. _Локация_ ведь признак.


Пример с кристаллом - лишь метафора и не имеет полного сходства.
Ум не локализован.



> А вот вопрос - какая разница? Чем-нибудь да различаются. Выбор _критерия_ различия или общности всегда произвольный.


То есть критерий отличия черного квадрата от белого - произвольный? ну-ну ))))

Тут интересно вот что: если убрать признаки, например у квадрата: цвет, размер, материал изготовления и так далее, останется "общее", сама "квадратность", вернее, "представление о квадратности", типа математического описания.
В случае с умом, или индивидуальным потоком сознания, о котором говорит ННР, это не так: остается именно отдельная сущность, отличная от других таких же )))




> Это же ментальное отличие, аналитическое. Т.е. такой ум может _существовать_ в анализе (абстрактно), а не в реальности.


Опыт интроспекции, в котором наблюдают такой ум - реальный и не аналитический.




> Может быть всосанный в ум из предмета (как в реализме).


Может. Но мы ведь не реалисты )))

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть критерий отличия черного квадрата от белого - произвольный? ну-ну ))))


 Вообще - да. Этому учат.

http://www.psychology-online.net/articles/doc-613.html





> Приведем примеры. Мы предъявили трем испытуемым (1—3) рисунок топора, пилы и молотка и спросили: 
> «Считаете ли вы, что все эти вещи — орудия?» Все трое испытуемых отвечали утвердительно. 
> «А как насчет полена?»
> 1. «Оно тоже подходит к этим вещам. Мы делаем из дерева разные вещи — двери, ручки инструментов».
> 2. «Можно сказать, что полено — это орудие, так как дерево нужно для работы вместе с инструментами, чтобы делать вещи. 
> Куски дерева идут на изготовление орудий».
> 
> «Но, — возражали мы, — один человек сказал, что полено — это не орудие, потому что им нельзя ни пилить, ни рубить».
> 3. «Наверное, вам это сказал какой-нибудь полоумный. Дерево нужно для инструментов — вместе с железом оно может резать».
> ...

----------


## Aion

> Вообще - да.


Для слепых то есть?  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

Оттуда же



Женщины и крестьяне, живущие в отдаленных кишлаках (группы 1,2), 
давали следующие типичные обозначения этих фигур:

1) тарелка
2) палатка
3) браслет
4) бусы
5) зеркало
6) часы
7) подставка для чайника.

Более грамотные испытуемые, получившие начальные знания, знакомые с колхозной техникой (группы 3,4), 
большей частью давали фигурам геометрические названия, а женщины из школы по подготовке учителей (группа 5) пользовались только последними.

Различия в назывании фигур сопровождались различиями и в классификации этих фигур, в определении их как одинаковых. 
Для крестьян, не участвующих в общественных формах труда, основным способом группировки было конкретное сходство, поэтому фигуры 2 и 7 считались подобными, так как «и то и другое — оконные рамы»; а 6 и 4 были часами, но 3, 1, 5 не имели никакого сходства между собой.

----------


## Фил

> Для слепых то есть?


Слепой вообще не знает, что такое цвет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще - да. Этому учат.
> 
> http://www.psychology-online.net/articles/doc-613.html


Это про признаки общности а не о различиях.
А "черный" и "белый" квадрат - другое.

----------


## Aion

> Слепой вообще не знает, что такое цвет.


И?

----------


## Фил

> Это про признаки общности а не о различиях.


?!?!?!???
Общность не имеет отношения к различию?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> И?


Что "И" ?
Вы ехидно заметили, что учат различать черный и белый квадраты слепых.
Я ответил, что это невозможно, т.к. слепые не различают цвета.
К чему здесь Ваше "И".

И все.
И Вы сказали фигню, потому что слепого нельзя научить различать цвета.

----------

Нико (24.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ?!?!?!???
> Общность не имеет отношения к различию?!


Фил, экий вы путаник.
Синтез и анализ - разные процедуры.
Одно дело - отличить большой топор от маленького, и другое - отнести топор и вилку к категории "инструменты" (вилка - инструмент для еды).

Я говорил о процедуре первого типа, а вы о втором.

----------

Фил (24.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Одно дело - отличить большой топор от маленького


Так ты не отличаешь?! Для этого не нужно высшее образование).

----------


## Aion

> Что "И" ?
> Вы ехидно заметили, что учат различать черный и белый квадраты слепых.
> Я ответил, что это невозможно, т.к. слепые не различают цвета.
> К чему здесь Ваше "И".
> 
> И все.
> И Вы сказали фигню, потому что слепого нельзя научить различать цвета.


Фил, где вы увидели ехидство? Тем более, мне непонятно, с какого перепугу вы решили, что я заметил, что учат различать черный и белый квадраты слепых? Может, хватит ерунду писать? Кстати, вы так и не ответили на мой вопрос, при чём тут знание о цветах?  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> Фил, экий вы путаник.
> Синтез и анализ - разные процедуры.
> Одно дело - отличить большой топор от маленького, и другое - отнести топор и вилку к категории "инструменты" (вилка - инструмент для еды).
> Я говорил о процедуре первого типа, а вы о втором.


Я не вижу принципиальной разницы, исследования Лурии показывают, что "очевидность" очень сильно зависит от культуры.
Вполне возможна культура, в которой различия между черным и белым квадратом не будет, насколько бы это ни было трудно вообразить.

Скажем так: Вы отличите музыкальный интервал квинту от кварты?
Если не занимались музыкой, скорее всего - нет, несмотря на то, что не глухой.
А это, вообще то, черный и белый квадраты.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, где вы увидели ехидство? Тем более, мне непонятно, с какого перепугу вы решили, что я заметил, что учат различать черный и белый квадраты слепых? Может, хватит ерунду писать? Кстати, вы так и не ответили на мой вопрос, при чём тут знание о цветах?


Вы написали 



> Для слепых то есть?


 а также смайлик в крутых темных очках.
Каким образом Вы предполагали обучать слепых различению цветов?
И если Вы этого не предполагали, то можно было это и не писать.

----------


## Фил

> при чём тут знание о цветах?


Знание о цветах уже влияет на процесс различения.
И уж влияет понимание такой категории как "цвет".

----------


## Aion

> Вы написали 
>  а также смайлик в крутых темных очках.
> Каким образом Вы предполагали обучать слепых различению цветов?
> И если Вы этого не предполагали, то можно было это и не писать.


Давайте спокойно разберёмся. Для слепых различение чёрного и белого квадрата произвольно, для зрячих нет. Вот и всё. А обучение слепых различению цветов - ваши домыслы. Я об этом ни слова не сказал. А если вас так задел смайлик в крутых чёрных очках, почитайте, например, шестислоговую, и вас непременно отпустит)

----------


## Фил

> Для слепых различение чёрного и белого квадрата произвольно, для зрячих нет.


Даже музыкант, но европейской культуры, может не слышать микро-тоновых различий индийской или арабской музыки.
Он воспринимает это как один монотонный звук, а индус там слышит разновысотную мелодию.
Также возможна культура, в которой нет возможности зрячему различить черный и белый цвета.

----------


## Дубинин

> Даже музыкант, но европейской культуры, может не слышать микро-тоновых различий индийской или арабской музыки.
> Он воспринимает это как один монотонный звук, а индус там слышит разновысотную мелодию.
> Также возможна культура, в которой нет возможности зрячему различить черный и белый цвета.


Скорее возможность различать есть, но культура (по вашему), обусловила- отсутствие мотивации это делать.

----------


## Фил

> Скорее возможность различать есть, но культура (по вашему), обусловила- отсутствие мотивации это делать.


Э нет.
Если он не различает, то никакой возможности у него и нет.
Если бы была возможность - то различал бы.
А что повлияло на отсутствие этой возможности - не важно.
Важно, что само наличие этой возможности - относительно.

----------

Нико (24.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Различие в том, что они - "не разные проявления Единого", а самостоятельные, отдельные сущности, различающиеся не признаками, а просто тем, что они разные - вот что интересно в этой сказанности.
> Это ведь, собственно, одно из отличий буддизма от брахманизма.


 Так ведь есть разные интерпретации буддизма и брахманизма. Согласно одним толкованиям природа ума - индивидуальна, согласно другим - нет. Индуизм так же неверно сводить к современной веданте или что еще хуже к т.н. неоадвайте, как это часто любят делать люди знакомые с ним по наслышке. Там представлены практически все виды воззрений: какие-то чрезвычайно близки к буддийским, а какие-то весьма далеки.

----------


## Aion

> Даже музыкант, но европейской культуры, может не слышать микро-тоновых различий индийской или арабской музыки.
> Он воспринимает это как один монотонный звук, а индус там слышит разновысотную мелодию.
> Также возможна культура, в которой нет возможности зрячему различить черный и белый цвета.


Чем зрение, не различающее чёрного и белого, отличается от слепоты?

----------


## До

> Пример с кристаллом - лишь метафора и не имеет полного сходства.


Если "признак всегда есть", то _полного_ сходства быть и не может.




> Ум не локализован.


Ум локализован в контексте, например.




> То есть критерий отличия черного квадрата от белого - произвольный? ну-ну ))))


А почему он белый, почему черный?




> Тут интересно вот что: если убрать признаки, например у квадрата: цвет, размер, материал изготовления и так далее, останется "общее", сама "квадратность", вернее, "представление о квадратности", типа математического описания.


В случае общего между всеми квадратами (номинализма), если убрать все квадраты, то там ничего не остаётся.




> В случае с умом, или индивидуальным потоком сознания, о котором говорит ННР, это не так: остается именно отдельная сущность, отличная от других таких же )))


Мы же не можем охватить своим умишком величие будд, так что для нас в чём-то будды одинаковы, а в чём-то эти "одинаковые" будды будут различаться.




> Опыт интроспекции, в котором наблюдают такой ум - реальный и не аналитический.


Ум без своего сущностного признака - ум ли это.

----------


## До

> Давайте спокойно разберёмся. Для слепых различение чёрного и белого квадрата произвольно, для зрячих нет.


Так как _различение_ произвольная операция, то вы можете это делать или нет. Различение проводится по критерию, который выбирается. Захотели различили по цвету, а захотели абстрагировались от цвета.

ps. В порядке юмора, как считаете, это черный квадрат или белый:

----------


## Aion

> Так как _различение_ произвольная операция, то вы можете это делать или нет.


Для зрячего различение обусловлено видимостью, то есть чем-то необходимым, для слепого - нет. 


> Различение проводится по критерию, который выбирается. Захотели различили по цвету, а захотели абстрагировались от цвета.


Именно, что для зрячих различение связано с цветом, для слепых - нет.



> ps. В порядке юмора, как считаете, это черный квадрат или белый:


В порядке юмора это белый квадрат. Насмешил?  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (24.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Это белый квадрат в черной рамке. А белый квадрат без рамки рядом, на белом фоне. Но его не видно.

----------

Эделизи (25.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Чем зрение, не различающее чёрного и белого, отличается от слепоты?


Тем что различает фисташковый и вердепешевый.

----------


## Aion

> Тем что различает фисташковый и вердепешевый.


А так бывает разве, чтобы кто-то не различал чёрное и белое, но различал другие цвета?

----------


## Фил

> А так бывает разве, чтобы кто-то не различал чёрное и белое, но различал другие цвета?


Например, он не знает, что черное и белое нужно различать. Пока ему не объяснят. Например я не отличал барокко от романтизма. Для меня это было единое нечто старое.

----------


## Фил

Вполне возможно, что то мексиканец, который не умел говорить не различал. Но в процессе обучения языку в него вложили эти понятия.

Хос ведь говорит о сферических кристаллах в вакууме, я ему такие же сферические аргументы привожу.

----------


## Aion

> Например, он не знает, что черное и белое нужно различать. Пока ему не объяснят. Например я не отличал барокко от романтизма. Для меня это было единое нечто старое.


Что-то вы такое невообразимое приводите в пример. Речь не о различении чего угодно от чего угодно, а о критерии различения чёрного и белого квадратов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему он белый, почему черный?


Это просто факт, данность.
Про остальное - не могу уследить за вашей мыслью, извините. )))

----------


## Дэнни

> Даже музыкант, но европейской культуры, может не слышать микро-тоновых различий индийской или арабской музыки.
> Он воспринимает это как один монотонный звук, а индус там слышит разновысотную мелодию.
> Также возможна культура, в которой нет возможности зрячему различить черный и белый цвета.


Скорее речь может быть только о тонких оттенках, как в цветовой палитре, у которой миллиарды тонких сочетаний, так и в музыке в которой многообразие звуковых , но явный контраст ощутит подавляющее большинство и по восприятию цвета и в  музыке.
 И в этом двойном тесте.. !)

----------


## Фил

Ну это аргумент "большинство не ошибается"

----------


## Фил

> Что-то вы такое невообразимое приводите в пример. Речь не о различении чего угодно от чего угодно, а о критерии различения чёрного и белого квадратов.


Если не чего угодно, то о каких квадратах идет речь? Где они?

----------


## Нико

> Ну это аргумент "большинство не ошибается"


Один из критериев относительной истины)

----------

Дэнни (25.04.2015), Фил (25.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мы можем, если хотим, различать каждую отдельную песчинку. Но поскольку различность этих песчинок крайне редко имеет для нас значения, то все они - просто песчинки. Умея распознавать одну, мы умеем распознавать любую. Если нам будет нужно, мы найдем способы различить песчинки одну от другой, как-то пометив их, выявив тонкие различия, которые есть всегда для любого составного предмета. 

Но когда мы говорим о песчинках - мы говорим о чем-то сущностно (как верно подмечено) маловажном. И поскольку это маловажно сущностно, нам нет нужды и в характерных различиях.

Однако, поток существования для нас важен. Мы хотим понимать ситуации, в которых оказывается этот поток существования, нам не безразличны эти ситуации.

Поэтому очень напрасно полагать, что сущностное различие не выражается в характерных признаках, а характерные признаки не рождают сущностного различия.
Те же одинаковые песчинки, различающиеся лишь счетно, да и то, по редкой нужде, имеют одну общую на все сущность, лишь поэтому для нас характеристикой их различения будет - не одно и то же, и этого достаточно. Одна заменяет другую и нам без разницы, какие именно встречаются в ситуации, их поведение независимо от конкретного различения песчинок друг от друга. Когда это поведение различно, мы имеем и критерии различения (например, крупные песчинки быстро падают, а мелкая пыль долго может висеть в воздухе). 

В большинстве случаев мы имеем не так много критериев различения потоков существования. Прежде всего, все они - другие. Есть лишь один, который безусловно важен, и другие, важность которых зависит о ситуаций своего потока. Но когда нужны критерии различения - мы их легко находим. 

Поэтому "сущностное различие" - по факту это лишь наименьший характерный признак различения, а сварупа это только самый простой признак (свалакшана) различения.
Главное помнить, что и сварупа, и свалакшана - это порождаемые при условии сознавания элементы различения.

----------

Монферран (01.11.2017)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Думаю, большая ошибка полагать, будто бы существует множество потоков ума ясного света. Во-первых, это противоречит многим тантрам, а во-вторых это автоматически означало бы, что объективной реальности попросту не существует. И у каждого существа (не только пробужденного) своя "собственная реальность" отличная от других. Мипам критиковал подобный взгляд в одной из своих работ. 

Рейнольдс тоже вроде ученик Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, а понял его совсем по другому:



> As we have pointed out elsewhere, it is true that the Dharmakaya, the dimension of reality, is universal, like infinite space itself. It is one in the sense of transcending all dualities. It is omnipresent and all-pervading and all sentient beings, the enlightened and the unenlightened, equally participate in this single Dharmakaya. But Dharmakaya refers not to mind (sems), but to the Nature of Mind (sems-nyid) and this is a crucial distinction in Dzogchen. Furthermore, the Dharmakaya, which is understood in Dzogchen as the state of Shunyata and the basis of everything (kun-gzhi), is not a mind, let alone the One Mind or the Universal Mind, even though it is the context for the activities of thought. For this reason, the Dharmakaya is compared to the clear open sky, whereas thoughts are compared to the clouds that come to fill the sky. Moreover, there is also the Rupakaya or Form Body, the dimension of form, which is equally the manifestation of Buddhahood and this Rupakaya is always individual in its nature. Therefore, the enlightenment of a Buddha has both a* universal aspect, the Dharmakaya*, and a particular and* individual aspect, the Rupakaya*.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю, большая ошибка полагать, будто бы существует множество потоков ума ясного света.


Да вообще тибетский буддизм - одна большая ошибка. ))))

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...pt4/mm_14.html
As *clear light mind, individual in each being, has neither beginning nor end*, it is called primordial, arising simultaneously with each moment of experience of life, death, samsara, nirvana or enlightenment. On the basis level, at the time of death, it gives rise to an appearance of clear light which, according to Kaydrub Norzang-gyatso — a disciple of two of Tsongkhapa's disciples, Sherab-senggey and the First Dalai Lama, Gedun-drub — in An Ornament for "The Stainless Light" [Commentary on "The Abbreviated Kalachakra Tantra"], is the appearance of voidness. 

Поскольку этот *ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет  начала и конца*, он называется также изначальным, возникающим  одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны  и просветления. В момент смерти именно он обеспечивает восприятие  ясного света, то есть проявление пустоты, как пишет в своём  комментарии на Краткую тантру Калачакры, называемом Украшение  безупречного сияния, Кхедруб Норсанг Гьяцо, ученик двух учеников  Цонкапы, Шераба Сенге и Первого Далай-ламы Гендун-друба. 


... we can speak of appearance-making and appearances as the play  or emanation of simultaneously arising, primordial clear light  mind. *Simultaneously arising refers to the fact that the clear  light mind of each individual has no beginning and will have no  end*, even after each of us becomes a Buddha. It has always existed  and always will — there is no time when it was nonexistent or when  it will cease to be. 

... мы можем говорить о воспринимаемых явлениях как об игре, или  эманации вместерождённого изначального ума ясного света. Его  называют “вместерождённый” потому что *ум ясного света каждого  индивида безначален и не прекращает своего бытия даже по обретении  состояния будды*. Он существовал всегда и всегда будет существовать;  не было момента, когда он ещё не возник, и не наступит момента его  прекращения.

Primordial, simultaneously arising clear light subtlest mind that we all have had without beginning, and which becomes manifest each time we die, is the basis dharmakaya — a body encompassing everything and which forever abides as a basis.

Изначальный вместерождённый ум ясного света, который все мы имеем в себе с безначальных времён, и который сопровождал момент нашей смерти в каждом перерождении, является дхармакайей основы — всеобъемлющего тела, вечно присутствующего в качестве основы всего.

Так считает Далай-лама. С ним и спорьте )))

----------

Нико (25.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Думаю, большая ошибка полагать, будто бы существует множество потоков ума ясного света. Во-первых, это противоречит многим тантрам, а во-вторых это автоматически означало бы, что объективной реальности попросту не существует. И у каждого существа (не только пробужденного) своя "собственная реальность" отличная от других. Мипам критиковал подобный взгляд в одной из своих работ. 
> 
> Рейнольдс тоже вроде ученик Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, а понял его совсем по другому:


Вообще ошибкой будет полагать  , что что-то может поддаться абсолютному  закрепленному определению, так как всепроникающий дуализм концептуального рассудка "размоет" любую логику  потому что она, логика, может определить какой то отдельный контекст какого  отдельного относительного явления и не более.  То же  определение "поток ума"- есть логика контекстного определения об уме ,как некоем относительном проявленном феномене , соотнесенном с какой то формой,  которая видоизменяеться во времени,  то есть "течет". А зачем изначальной природе ума ясного света считаться текущей (?) : ведь она изначальна и не нуждается во временном "кадрировании".
А реальность у каждого существа действиmельно своя только совмещенная с другими существами на относительном уровне какого то мира. И поэтому существует только относительно объективная реальность, воспринимающаяся каждым по своему!

----------


## Нико

Хос, ты вот этой заковырчатый берзинизм забыл перевести :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> ... we can speak of appearance-making

----------


## Aion

> Если не чего угодно, то о каких квадратах идет речь? Где они?


О чёрном и белом. В сознании они. Там же и квадратность, и белость, и чёрность. Или ваше их не различает?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> О чёрном и белом. В сознании они. Там же и квадратность, и белость, и чёрность. Или ваше их не различает?


Мое различает, а вот различает ли их сознание другого - я не знаю. Всех опрашивать? Вы то почему то уверены, что да.

----------


## Фил

> Так считает Далай-лама. С ним и спорьте )))


А потом как с Чандракирти выяснится, что все не совсем так.

----------


## Aion

> Мое различает, а вот различает ли их сознание другого - я не знаю. Всех опрашивать? Вы то почему то уверены, что да.


Раз ваше различает, зачем спрашиваете?



> ... о каких квадратах идет речь? Где они?


И при чём тут все, когда речь идёт о необходимости различения зрячими и произвольности различения слепыми?

----------


## Фил

Потому что если мое различает, а чье то нет, зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить. Точнее поговорить то можно, в виде светской беседы.

----------


## Aion

> Потому что если мое различает, а чье то нет, зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить. Точнее поговорить то можно, в виде светской беседы.


А с чего вы вообще решили, что есть такое сознание, которое видит, но не способно различить белое и чёрное? Ведь это простейшие, базовые цвета. Насчёт светской беседы: если вам нечего сказать по содержанию, так и напишите.

----------


## Фил

> А с чего вы вообще решили, что есть такое сознание, которое видит, но не способно различить белое и чёрное? Ведь это простейшие, базовые цвета. Насчёт светской беседы: если вам нечего сказать по содержанию, так и напишите.


Я не решал.
Я не решал, что такого сознания нет. 
С чего Вы решили что его нет?

----------


## Aion

> Я не решал.
> Я не решал, что такого сознания нет. 
> С чего Вы решили что его нет?


Всего доброго. Разговор с вами  для меня - пустая трата времени.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ты вот этой заковырчатый берзинизм забыл перевести


appearance-making - это способность ума создавать образы восприятия, prapanca, вероятно. Но вообще-то это единый процесс: appearance + appearance-making = snang-ba
например, dualistic appearance-making = gnyis-snang

Кстати, вот общая терминологическая справка, по Берзину:
*mental continuum*
The stream of continuity of mental activity (mind, awareness) *of an individual being*, which has no beginning, which continues even into Buddhahood, and, according to Mahayana, has no end. According to the Hinayana tenets, it comes to an end when an arhat or Buddha dies at the end of the lifetime in which the person attains liberation or enlightenment. Also called a "mind-stream."
Непрерывный поток ментальной активности (ума, осознавания) *отдельного существа*, не имеющий начала и продолжающийся даже по достижении состояния Будды, а также, согласно Махаяне, не имеющий своего завершения. (Про Хинаяну сами переводите, кому интересно))))
Tib: sems-rgyud
Skt: santana
----------------------------

Вот об этой штуке мы и толкуем.
Раз речь об отдельном существе, то, надо понимать, этим постулируется множественность данных потоков, что бы не думали об этом разные видьядхары
 @*Vidyadhara*

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Нико (25.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Так считает Далай-лама. С ним и спорьте )))


Сколько бы вы не цитировали Далай-Ламу, а он ваших выводов нигде не подтверждает. По Далай-Ламе и будды и живые существа постигают одну реальность – пустоту неотделимую от блаженства. У вас же объективной реальности вообще не существует. Она просто выпадает. Эти фантазии точно к махаяне отношения не имеют.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вот об этой штуке мы и толкуем.
> Раз речь об отдельном существе, то, надо понимать, этим постулируется множественность данных потоков, что бы не думали об этом разные видьядхары
>  @*Vidyadhara*


Я скорее в этом случае поверю Кармапе 3 нежели Берзину. Но тут как говорится на вкус и цвет))




> Но, все-таки, три Тела Будд – одно или разные? Подобно тому как пространство и природа пространства (nam mkha’i rang bzhirí) не существуют как нечто, где что-либо выделяется, так и в незагрязненном *Пространстве [Дхарм] не бывает разных Будд*. Однако, поскольку все Будды, будучи прежде каждый отдельным существом, возникли благодаря Практике бодхисаттвы, которую [каждый] совершал [отдельно], потому они не являются и одинаковыми.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я скорее в этом случае поверю Кармапе 3 нежели Берзину. Но тут как говорится на вкус и цвет))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				и в незагрязненном Пространстве [Дхарм] не бывает разных Будд


Думаю, вы тут что-то недопонимаете.
Сравните это утверждение с тем, что говорит ННР:
http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
Если рассматривать их истинное качество - они одно и то же.
Но это не значит, что все существа стали одним

Индивидуальность сантанн - это не выдумка Берзина (или Далай-ламы), а отличие махаянского воззрения от брахманизма (и от адвайты).
В инуистских воззрениях различие индивидуальных потоков ума действительно иллюзорно, поскольку все они - лишь аспекты единого сверхсознания Брахмы.
В буддизме это не так, каждый поток сущностно индивидуален.

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2017), Нико (25.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Думаю, вы тут что-то недопонимаете.
> Сравните это утверждение с тем, что говорит ННР:
> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> Если рассматривать их истинное качество - они одно и то же.
> Но это не значит, что все существа стали одним
> 
> Индивидуальность сантанн - это не выдумка Берзина (или Далай-ламы), а отличие махаянского воззрения от брахманизма (и от адвайты).
> В инуистских воззрениях различие индивидуальных потоков ума действительно иллюзорно, поскольку все они - лишь аспекты единого сверхсознания Брахмы.
> В буддизме это не так, каждый поток сущностно (по "истинному качеству") индивидуален.


Так оно так (ибо "Брахма"- ни как вывод ни как опыт- не состоятелен), но тогда единственной работай этого "достижения"-Ясного Света Результата, быть удобным термином, о котором ничего сказать нельзя, по фукционалу не отличающегося от Тхеравадинского Пресечения.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> appearance-making - это способность ума создавать образы восприятия, prapanca, вероятно. Но вообще-то это единый процесс: appearance + appearance-making = snang-ba
> например, dualistic appearance-making = gnyis-snang
> 
> Кстати, вот общая терминологическая справка, по Берзину:
> *mental continuum*
> The stream of continuity of mental activity (mind, awareness) *of an individual being*, which has no beginning, which continues even into Buddhahood, and, according to Mahayana, has no end. According to the Hinayana tenets, it comes to an end when an arhat or Buddha dies at the end of the lifetime in which the person attains liberation or enlightenment. Also called a "mind-stream."
> Непрерывный поток ментальной активности (ума, осознавания) *отдельного существа*, не имеющий начала и продолжающийся даже по достижении состояния Будды, а также, согласно Махаяне, не имеющий своего завершения. (Про Хинаяну сами переводите, кому интересно))))
> Tib: sems-rgyud
> Skt: santana
> ...


Спасибо, а то я *appearance-making* встречала только у Берзина и, признаться, каждый раз немного удивлялась). (Кстати, ты в кусре, что Берзин, как и я, ничего не смыслит в компьютерах? Это мой, типа того, claim to fame!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> по фукционалу не отличающегося от Тхеравадинского Пресечения.


По фукционалу, может, и не отличается, а по результату, как считается в махаяне - очень даже. ))))
То есть один и тот же "функционал" при разных исходных воззрениях, может вести к совершенно различным результатам.
Причем, это можно понимать и так, что "вектор движения" задается принадлежностью к той или иной готре (а иччхантики вообще стоят на обочине и никуда не движутся))))

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *appearance-making*


На самом деле appearance-making а Алекса - это gsal cha (аспект ясности), а не прапанча.




> встречала только у Берзина


разве он использует это выражение?




> (Кстати, ты в кусре, что Берзин, как и я, ничего не смыслит в компьютерах? Это мой, типа того, claim to fame!)


тут совершенно нечем гордиться, ИМХО ))))

----------


## Нико

> разве он использует это выражение?



А ты разве не цитату из его перевода привёл выше? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

тут совершенно нечем гордиться, ИМХО ))))[/QUOTE]

Ну хоть чем-то гордиться надо в этой жизни! :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты разве не цитату из его перевода привёл выше?


Да, извини, пишу "Берзин", думаю "Хопкинс" )))

----------

Нико (25.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Думаю, вы тут что-то недопонимаете.
> Сравните это утверждение с тем, что говорит ННР:
> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> Если рассматривать их истинное качество - они одно и то же.
> Но это не значит, что все существа стали одним


Утверждения абсолютно разного плана. Кармапа речь ведет именно о том, уместно ли говорить о множестве будд или нет - и делает вывод: да уместно, пока мы говорим о них в контексте пути, но неуместно с точки зрения абсолютной реальности (дхармадхату). Поэтому в подтверждение своим высказываниям он приводит цитату из Украшения Сутр: 


> [Просветление] является следствием прежних тел,
> Поэтому Будд – ни один и ни много


 Последняя цитата просто не имела бы смысла если бы он говорил о том же о чем и ЧННР. Обратите также внимание на эту цитату еще раз:



> Однако, поскольку все Будды, *будучи прежде каждый отдельным существом*


Отдельным до просветления имеется ввиду, что хорошо видно из контекста. С Берзиными и Далай Ламой тут явные не стыковки. 




> Индивидуальность сантанн - это не выдумка Берзина (или Далай-ламы), а отличие махаянского воззрения от брахманизма (и от адвайты).
> В инуистских воззрениях различие индивидуальных потоков ума действительно иллюзорно, поскольку все они - лишь аспекты единого сверхсознания Брахмы.
> В буддизме это не так, каждый поток сущностно (по "истинному качеству") индивидуален.


Не много ли вы на себя берете за всю махаяну расписываться? И за весь брахманизм? И о какой адвайте вы говорите?

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> неуместно с точки зрения абсолютной реальности (дхармадхату).


Да, потому что в абсолютной реальности (дхармадхату) нет собственных определяющих и отличающих признаков, по которым можно было бы отличить один индивидуальный поток от другого - в этом смысле они тождественны.
А не в том, что являются аспектами единого недифференцированного "сверхсознания"-дхармадхату (или Парабрахмана или чего-то еще).




> не много ли вы на себя берете за всю махаяну расписываться?


все видьядхары веруют в множественность махаян?
махаяна - она такая разная )))

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да, потому что в абсолютной реальности (дхармадхату) нет собственных определяющих и отличающих признаков, по которым можно было бы отличить один индивидуальный поток от другого - в этом смысле они тождественны.


Это никак не следует из его высказывания. Скорее ваше произвольное допущение. 



> А не в том, что являются аспектами единого недифференцированного "сверхсознания"-дхармадхату (или Парабрахмана или чего-то еще).


Опять фантазируете на тему индуизма? 



> все видьядхары веруют в множественность махаян?
> махаяна - она такая разная )))


Да нет, махаяна то как раз едина, только уровни понимания разные)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Кстати, Сергей, что по-вашему имеет ввиду Намкай Норбу утверждая, что буддийская тантра стоит на принципах тождества микро и макро космов? Что подразумевается под первым и вторым и в чем заключается их единство на ваш взгляд?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, Сергей, что по-вашему имеет ввиду Намкай Норбу утверждая, что буддийская тантра стоит на принципах тождества микро и макро космов? Что подразумевается под первым и вторым и в чем заключается их единство на ваш взгляд?


Мандала тела, вероятно, имеется в виду.
Еще в этой связи вспомнилась цитата, которую я как-то уже приводил. ))

----------

Vidyadhara (26.04.2015), Нико (26.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Мандала тела, вероятно, имеется в виду.


 Тут дело вот в чем: если мы утверждаем соответствие между нашим телом и вселенной и утверждаем, что существует одна энергия, то мы должны идти дальше и говорить о соотношении сознания индивида и вселенной, так как в тантре связка сознание-энергия неразрывна. В дзогчене об это говорится в контексте единства ригпа и дхармадхату или внешнего и внутреннего измерений (йинг), а само просветление описано как слияние двух пространств. Существование многих обособленных потоков сознаний с этим очень плохо вяжется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> или внешнего и внутреннего измерений (йинг), а само просветление описано как слияние двух пространств. Существование многих обособленных потоков сознаний с этим очень плохо вяжется.


Плохо вяжется - только если примитивно мыслить внешний "йинг" наподобие трехмерного пространства. А если представить это как "сеть Индры" из Аватамсаки, можно понимать все "частные" дхармадхату как "неслиянно-нераздельные" и в то же время индивидуальные. Я думаю, видимые нам несостыковки в словах разных учителей (и комментаторов), о которых мы тут говорим, как раз и происходят от того, что они акцентируют разные аспекты - кто неслиянность, кто нераздельность. А индивидуальность - константное качество, просто его нелегко выразить.
Собственно, эта цитата из Махапаринирвана-сутры, ссылку на которую я выше привел, так и читается, на мой взгляд.

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Нико (26.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Плохо вяжется - только если примитивно мыслить внешний "йинг" наподобие трехмерного пространства.


Действительно, внешний йинг надо понимать не "наподобие трехмерного пространства", а просто как объективное измерение, в противовес индивидуально-субъективному, ригпа. Вот что имеется ввиду. Их единство и знаменует просветление. 



> А если представить это как "сеть Индры" из Аватамсаки, можно понимать все "частные" дхармадхату как "неслиянно-нераздельные" и в то же время индивидуальные.


Этот поэтический образ не исключает наличие единой реальности, так вот например, махаянская школа Хуаянь, для которой Аватамсака-сутра стала коренным текстом, в этой метафоре усматривает указание на Единый Ум, отражающийся в сознании всех живых существ:



> Мир в его подлинной реальности — это единая целостная система «принципа», явленного в «вещах», и «вещей», каждая из которых несет в себе все остальные. И этот же мир (дхармадхату; фа цзе) — Вселенское Тело Будды, олицетворенное в образе Будды Вайрочаны, это Единый Ум, существующий, однако, только будучи явленным в единичных умах/сердцах существ.


Лекция 9. Буддизм в Китае и на Дальнем Востоке. Торчинов



> А индивидуальность - константное качество, просто его нелегко выразить.


Скорее то, о чем вы говорите, больше походит на индуизм с его учением о множестве джив. Вы же утверждая наличие вечной индивидуальности якобы в противовес индуизму/брахманизму просто (осознано или не осознано) пересказываете Бхагавад-Гиту в которой Бхагаван Шри Кришна провозгласил вечный принцип индивидуальности задолго до появления буддийских текстов на которые вы ссылаетесь)))

*Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать.(Бх.Г. 2.12)*

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а просто как объективное измерение


Я не понимаю, что вы называете "просто объективным". Мне кажется, никакого "просто объективного" в буддизме не существует. Равно как и "просто субъективного"




> Скорее то, о чем вы говорите, больше походит на индуизм с его учением о множестве джив.


Скорее, это Единый Ум больше походит на индуизм.
Единый Ум, аспектами-проявлениями которого являются многообразные дживы. В буддизме это не так.

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Нико (26.04.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Я не понимаю, что вы называете "просто объективным". Мне кажется, никакого "просто объективного" в буддизме не существует.


Да я вижу, что вас немного в солипсизм заносит) Разумеется существует, и это в контексте чего все проявляется, пребывает и исчезает. Праджняпарамита - это объективная реальность, она не "у каждого своя". Это универсальный, вселенский принцип. Как существует и субъективное заблуждение.



> Скорее, это Единый Ум больше походит на индуизм.
> Единый Ум, аспектами-проявлениями которого являются многообразные дживы. В буддизме это не так.


Это конечно не индуизм, это Хуянь)) А вот у вас действительно со множествами вечных джив - дословный перепев Гиты.

----------

Фил (26.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да я вижу, что вас немного в солипсизм заносит)


Существует квази-объективное, называется "кармическое видение", возникающее как объективация собственных васан. В каком-то роде это действительно сходно с солипсизмом.
"Собственно объективное" в буддизме тоже признается, но в "низших" (не махаянских) школах. В махаяне же ум-как-таковой сам по себе не имеет никаких объектных референций, о каком же "объективном в истинном смысле" тут можно говорить?
А категориям европейской философии, солипсизм-объективизм, это соответствует очень мало, глупо их тут применять.




> Разумеется существует, и это в контексте чего все проявляется, пребывает и исчезает.


настоящий видьядхара тут непременно добавил бы "условно". Поскольку знает, что в истинном смысле ничто не проявляется, не пребывает и не исчезает; ведь три времени не существуют сами по себе (то есть собственно "объективно")))




> Праджняпарамита - это объективная реальность


Тут кто-то собирал одно время "буддийские" перлы. надо включить в коллекцию )))




> Это конечно не индуизм, это Хуянь)) А вот у вас действительно со множествами вечных джив - дословный перепев Гиты.


Все вы путаете. Какие же в индуизме могут быть "вечные" дживы, раз они эманируют из  Единого сознания, а по достижении мокши в нем же бесследно и исчезают?
В буддизме же инд. поток ума не имеет ни начала, ни конца. Вот он поистине вечный.

Кстати, в  Махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре очень интересно сказано о Самости, то есть о самом принципе индивидуальности, в отношении природы будды:

If "[there is]" no Self, who upholds the precepts and who violates "[them]"? I, the Buddha, said: "I have never said that all beings do not have the Self; I have always said that all beings have the Buddha-Nature. Is not the Buddha-Nature the Self? Thus, I have never spoken of "not-is". All beings do not see the Buddha-Nature. Hence, "[for them there is]" the non-Eternal, non-Self, non-Bliss, and non-Purity. Such are the views of "not-is". Then, all the Brahmacarins, on hearing that the Buddha-Nature is the Self, aspired to the unsurpassed Bodhi "[Enlightenment]" mind, and then, renouncing the world, practised the way of Bodhi.

Если нет самости, кто же хранит обеты, и кто нарушает их? Я, Будда, рек: "Я никогда не говорил, что существа не имеют Самости. Но я говорил, что у всех существ есть Природа Будды. Разве Природа Будды - это не Самость? Я никогда не проповедовал "нет-ность" Но существа не видят Природу Будды, поэтому [для них существует] не-Вечное, не-Блаженство, не-Чистота. Вот это и есть воззрение "нет-ности". А все, следующие чистому житию, услышав, что Природа Будды и есть Самость, устремляются к непревзойденному Пробуждению, и, отвергнув мир, вступают на путь Бодхи"

http://www.wisdomlib.org/buddhism/bo.../doc59439.html

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, Вы хотите сказать, что в буддизме утверждается этернализм ( по крайней мере в МП сутте) ? 
Или что?

Можно ведь и на Сиха-сутту в пересказе Рерих сослаться.
И ссылаются, кому позарез надо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы хотите сказать, что в буддизме утверждается этернализм ( по крайней мере в МП сутте) ? 
> Или что?


Я хотел привести перевод понравившегося мне фрагмента, и привел его.
А что?

Это известная сутра в добросовестном переводе, ее цитируют в шастрах (в частности, в комментарии на Уттаратантру), причем тут Рерих? не понимаю вопроса.
А уж как вам лично это понимать, этернализм это или что - решайте сами, я вам не указ. )))

----------


## Фил

Т.е. Вы не принимаете её в качестве  этернализма?
Я же про Вас спросил, а не про себя.

----------


## Фил

У меня такое складывается ощущение, что Вы протаскиваете этернализм, но сами же этого стесняетесь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы не принимаете её в качестве  этернализма?
> Я же про Вас спросил, а не про себя.


Вы используете слово "этернализм", но я не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете в этот термин, поэтому мне трудно ответить на ваш вопрос.
Например, когда Далай-лама (опираясь на Нагарджуну и Дхармакирти) говорит, что нельзя указать причины возникновения и нет причин для прекращения индивидуального потока ума, поэтому он безначален и бесконечен - это этернализм?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня такое складывается ощущение, что Вы протаскиваете


Да просто есть в Каноне утверждения, не укладывающиеся в вашу личную схему, вот и все мое протаскивание.
А вдруг окажется. что буддизм - это нечто не совсем такое, как вам представляется, что тогда? ))))

----------


## Фил

Нечему оказываться. Его же нет как такового буддизма.
Под этернализмом я понимаю нечто обладающее самобытием.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Под этернализмом я понимаю нечто обладающее самобытием.


А что такое "самобытие"?

----------


## Фил

> А что такое "самобытие"?


Существование без условий и причин.

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Сергей Хос (26.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существование без условий и причин.


В махаяне именно это утверждается об уме - не имеет причин, иных, нежели он сам. Именно поэтому - безначальный и бесконечный, саморожденный, самовозникший и так далее.
И что?

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Фил (26.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нечему оказываться. Его же нет как такового буддизма.


Ну знаете, ваши личные "догоны" я бы, возможно, даже обсуждать не стал бы.
Как и вы - мои.
Мы обсуждаем именно различные воззрения *буддизма*.
А могли бы - разных зверей в Берлинском зоопарке.
Но в любом случае - не личные фантазии.
Поэтому - цитаты и пруфлинки.
Так что ненада...

----------


## Нико

> А что такое "самобытие"?


Хос, ну зачем вот именно этим вопросом-то троллить? ) Не смог придумать что-то менее святое,да?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Так определений самобытия, если смотреть по Хопкинсу (но их не сам Хопкинс сочинил, разумеется), не менее девяти..... :Facepalm:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ну зачем вот именно этим вопросом-то троллить?


Это не троллинг, я действительно хочу убедиться, что Фил понимает, что означает тот или иной термин, который он использует. Что это не очередная "крокозябра" )))

А определение я знаю только одно: "то, что в своем бытии не имеет иной причины или источника, кроме самого себя (тождественного себе))))".
Думаю, остальные определения, сколько бы их не было, окажутся производными от этого.

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Фил (26.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это не троллинг, я действительно хочу убедиться, что Фил понимает, что означает тот или иной термин, который он использует. Что это не очередная "крокозябра" )))
> 
> А определение я знаю только одно: "то, что в своем бытии не имеет иной причины или источника, кроме самого себя (тождественного себе))))".
> Думаю, остальные определения, сколько бы их не было, окажутся производными от этого.


Ну это хоть и корректное определение, их ещё множество, из разных школ в том числе...И неплохо бы все эти определения знать (но мы тут, как обычно, вещаем с прасангической позиции)))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И неплохо бы все эти определения знать


выкладывай, не таи )))

----------

Дубинин (26.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если ученик не имеет воззрений о самобытии, можно их и не касаться. Позже, когда ученик найдет опору в нерожденном (без поэтичности - оставит опоры в бренном), и не будет нуждаться в наставлениях, он и сам разберется с тем, как возникают воззрения о самобытии, и как они прекращаются.

Немало людей, в действительности, не имеют актуального представления о самобытии. Есть даже не так мало людей, которым подобные представления видятся нелепыми. И не только из-за популярности теории относительности, но и совершенно сущностно. То есть, человек действительно может не иметь пристрастия к непустому абсолюту. И ему потребуется сначала много времени, чтобы понять, как вообще можно о подобном думать. А потому еще много времени, чтобы понять, как об этом думать перестать.

Таким людям было бы как раз проще сосредоточиться на анатмане всего, рассматривая во всяком явлении условия, в которых это явление возникает и условия, в которых оно прекращается. И нет смысла таким людям долго объяснять, что анатаман это не атман, а атман это ... и целая гора заблуждений и идей, чуждых этому человеку и заставляющего его потерять море времени и энергии. 

Как метод катарсиса это можно применять. Но как философский метод объяснения анатмана...

Ведь есть же для каждого из принципов три способа их объяснения от легко наблюдаемого к требующему развитых способностей внимательного и сосредоточенного наблюдения

Дукха можно наблюдать 
1) как непосредственно неприятное, 
2) как недосягаемость приятного, включая неизбежность прекращения приятного или приятности, 
3) наконец как неисчислимая множественность неконтролируемых условий для достижения желаемого или прекращения нежелаемого

Анитья можно наблюдать 
1) как разрушение чего-то целого, 
2) как обусловленность и непостоянство любой выбранной основы для всех явлений, 
3) и, наконец, как неустранимое чередование необходимости и достаточности любого условия в разных ситуациях

Анатман можно наблюдать
1) как неопределенность владельца (невозможность бесспорно установить владельца для чего-либо)
2) как неподконтрольность любому предполагаемому владельцу условий возникновения и прекращения обладаемого предмета или явления
3) как 12 звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения всех явлений

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это не троллинг, я действительно хочу убедиться, что Фил понимает, что означает тот или иной термин, который он использует. Что это не очередная "крокозябра" )))
> 
> А определение я знаю только одно: "то, что в своем бытии не имеет иной причины или источника, кроме самого себя (тождественного себе))))".
> Думаю, остальные определения, сколько бы их не было, окажутся производными от этого.


Я тоже это имел в виду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Анатман можно наблюдать
> 1) как ...


А еще как svasaṃvedana.
http://fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_BUDDH...samvedana.html

А также как природу будды, как об этом говорится в приведенной выше цитате из Махапаринирвана-сутры.

Это можно применять и к метод катарсиса, и как философский метод объяснения

----------


## Фил

> В махаяне именно это утверждается об уме - не имеет причин, иных, нежели он сам. Именно поэтому - безначальный и бесконечный, саморожденный, самовозникший и так далее.
> И что?


Утверждается что ум обладает самобытием?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А еще как svasaṃvedana.
> http://fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_BUDDH...samvedana.html
> 
> А также как природу будды, как об этом говорится в приведенной выше цитате из Махапаринирвана-сутры.
> 
> Это можно применять и к метод катарсиса, и как философский метод объяснения


Все верно. Свасамведана, как и природа Будды, как и Татхагата - это все собственно эпитеты 12 звеньев взаимозависимости возникновения и прекращения. 
Проблема философских методов объяснения, в основном в том, что они порождают много слов и затем много споров о том, указывают ли эти слова на одно или на разное, имеют ли они лишь разные аспекты или разное содержание.

Поэтому и возникает чисто умозрительная трактовка терминов и не менее умозрительная попытка сопоставить разные тексты и выяснить сравнительные степени пустотности пустоты. Практически, если эти тексты ясны, между ними нет ни противоречия, ни даже конфликта. 

Они всего лишь ставят ловушки и демонстрируют выход из них. Потому что сначала появляется хорошая, удачная метафора, потом эта метафора извращается и приходится к этой метафоре давать дополнительные пояснения, примеры и контрпримеры. 

А все ради учеников, чье постижение ума из-за склонности к воображению подменяется обсуждениями. Для болезни понимания нужно лекарство понимания - ловушки, загадки, прасанги и коаны.

Но есть люди не склонные к размышлению, люди, чья склонность к наблюдению - больше. Таким людям философские рассуждения и объяснения крайне утомительны, им хочется наглядности. А что может быть нагляднее прямого наблюдения явственно возникшего аффекта ума? Тогда ум, увидевший аффект смущен и уже не заблуждается относительно вполне конкретной природы явления ума и не может быть обманут хитроумными рассуждениями, дефинициями и ловушками. Так же как человек, евший мороженные апельсины услышав про их горечь сразу сделает выводы об умозрительности рассуждений собеседника.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017), Сергей Хос (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все верно. Свасамведана, как и природа Будды, как и Татхагата - это все собственно эпитеты 12 звеньев взаимозависимости возникновения и прекращения.


У каждого своя Idée fixe. У Won Soeng - это что будто бы все содержится в 12-ти звеньях причинного происхождения. )))
Свасамведана, как и природа Будды, как и Татхагата - вне категорий причинности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Утверждается что ум обладает самобытием?


В принципе можно было бы и так сказать. Но в реальности дискурс по этим предметам довольно поэтический: "за пределами бытия и небытия, утверждения и отрицания, принятия и отказа". Ну и так далее. Видимо, чтоб люди не особо пугались.
В общем, вы понимаете... ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> У каждого своя Idée fixe. У Won Soeng - это что будто бы все содержится в 12-ти звеньях причинного происхождения. )))
> Свасамведана, как и природа Будды, как и Татхагата - вне категорий причинности.


12-звенная цепь и есть то, что единственно выходит за категории причинности, если рассуждать о категориях.
А если наблюдать, то 12-звенная цепь и все ее эпитеты выходят вообще за любые категории.

Разумеется, все возникающее содержится в звеньях взаимообусловленного возникновения. Не может что-то возникать помимо этих звеньев.
Так что, это вовсе не идея. Свасамведана - это просто очередной способ отделить теплое от мягкого, когда предыдущий способ уже окончательно запутан и использован в тепломягком ключе талантливыми учениками.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В принципе можно было бы и так сказать. Но в реальности дискурс по этим предметам довольно поэтический: "за пределами бытия и небытия, утверждения и отрицания, принятия и отказа". Ну и так далее. Видимо, чтоб люди не особо пугались.
> В общем, вы понимаете... ))


Видите, Вы и сами понимаете. Вот только понимание - не замена ясному и прямому видению. Можно здорово себе представлять химическую структуру этилового спирта, но хоть ты обвизуализируйся - не вставляет.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Утверждается что ум обладает самобытием?


Здесь нужно иметь очень большую осторожность. Потому что это - одна из самых хитрых упай.
Нерожденное не может рассматриваться как рожденное, хоть само, хоть не само. 
Рожденное же не может рассматриваться как независимое от условий. 

Нагарджуна сотоварищи много и дельно это рассматривают. Но не всем по душе мозголомные трактаты, а комментаторы часто принимают все за чистую монету.
Нужно понимать, что в определенное время была определенная мода на способ обучения проникновение в неконцептуальное. 

Единственный абсолют - абсолютно пуст и чист, и тем самым кристально ясен. И единственная польза от этого абсолюта - это безопорное различение (без опоры на санскары, без опоры на шадаятана, без опоры на ведана, без опоры на тришна и упадана)

Все же возникающее - не абсолютно, поскольку зависимо от своих условий.

Когда говорится об Уме (с большой буквы), то говорится непосредственно о законе взаимозависимого возникновения, рассматривается концепция этого закона. Об этом нужно хорошо и твердо помнить, потому что концепция закона - не сам закон, так же как описания пиццы в меню - не сама пицца.

Концептуально закон выходит за пределы самого себя, то есть не имеет условий для возникновения и оттого он концептуально абсолютен. 
Однако же неведение безначально и начало сансары не постижимо (не только концептуально, но и фактически). Предел сансары - это сфера "ничего нет". Нет признаков. Нет даже контакта с "ни восприятием, ни невосприятием". А все равно - есть неведение, а неведение хоть и недостаточное - но необходимое условие для возникновения санскар (и кармы, и всех страданий). 

Поэтому концепция не должна обманывать. Мы одновременно выводим сам закон из под действия самого себя, но в то же время, мы просто (как есть, таково) наблюдаем универсальность взаимообусловленности. 

И если в простейших приближениях нирвана - это самостоятельная сфера, то в практическом аспекте - нирвана это просто цепочка прекращения. Все тот же закон. С остатком - в прямую сторону, без остатка - в обратную.

----------

Дубинин (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Монферран (02.11.2017), Сергей Хос (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вот и я так думаю, что эти сутры - одноразовые для конкретной ситуации были. А разбирать их на запчасти....
Как Бивис и Баттхед, которые обсуждали, что их школьный учитель сказал "анус"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и я так думаю, что эти сутры - одноразовые для конкретной ситуации были.


Вообще-то в Традиции считается, что для конкретных типов личности, а не для ситуации.

----------

Won Soeng (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще-то в Традиции считается, что для конкретных типов личности, а не для ситуации.


Для очень конкретных - с которым в тот момент велась беседа.
Отсюда "Я так слышал...."

----------


## Дубинин

Так меня обманули? Жизни вечной у меня не будет? И Рая- Ада у меня тоже не будет? ((((( :Cry:

----------


## Фил

> Так меня обманули? Жизни вечной у меня не будет? И Рая- Ада у меня тоже не будет? (((((





> Пустяки!
> Дело житейское.
> Хитрожопое.
> Будет ещё и сажень в плечах
> И жопа с ручкой и ядрёная вошь
> А также заведомая гундосая ложь
> О том как я вдрызг и брызг отравился кривой окаянной  усмешечкой.
> Косоротой натужной ухмылочкой.
> 
> Подробности на официальном сайте «Гражданской Обороны» http://www.gr-oborona.ru/texts/10569...#ixzz3YUZtI5eb


 :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так меня обманули? Жизни вечной у меня не будет? И Рая- Ада у меня тоже не будет? (((((


Дубинин, с твоей традицией разве можно рассчитывать на жисть вечную, рад-ад там? Ты ж diasbled of Dharma ж!

----------

Дубинин (27.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В принципе можно было бы и так сказать. Но в реальности дискурс по этим предметам довольно поэтический: "за пределами бытия и небытия, утверждения и отрицания, принятия и отказа". Ну и так далее. Видимо, чтоб люди не особо пугались.
> В общем, вы понимаете... ))


В реальности дискурс по этим темам не "довольно поэтический",  а предельно конкретный, если говорить о диалектике, преподаваемой в Сера. Дрепунге и Гоманге. Там люди не из боязливых)))).

----------


## Айвар

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


Нет таких абстрактных качеств как схожесть и различие. Все что мы способны определить, возникает в пространстве и времени. Сколько бы пространство не делили, не разливали по сосудам - это будет одно-единое-неделимое пространство, так же и со временем. Пространство и время это не только атрибуты ума, но и предпосылки суждений, то есть это нить ума, исходя из которых только и возможно нанизывать бусинки - понятия, то есть создавать апостриорные синтетические суждения. 
Вещи сами по себе вне атрибутов и качеств неопределимы. Представленимя человека о душе (вещь в себе или вещь сама по себе) это не предмет для спора, так отсутстует причина, то есть отсутствуе предмет. Априорные условия чувственности мы не обсуждаем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вещи сами по себе вне атрибутов и качеств неопределимы.


правильно говорить: "ни определимы, ни не-определимы" ))

----------

Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В реальности дискурс по этим темам не "довольно поэтический",  а предельно конкретный, если говорить о диалектике, преподаваемой в Сера.


Да, Лонгченпа называл это "шелуха и скорлупки ментальных конструкций" )))
на эту тему есть еще знаменитая  притча о диспуте Миларепы и какого-то геше
гше говорит: свойство пространства - проницаемость
Мила взял палку и постучал по пространству как по барабану
ну и так далее )))

----------

Балдинг (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> правильно говорить: "ни определимы, ни не-определимы" ))


И еще до чатушкотики можно добавить  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (27.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да, Лонгченпа называл это "шелуха и скорлупки ментальных конструкций" )))
> на эту тему есть еще знаменитая  притча о диспуте Миларепы и какого-то геше
> гше говорит: свойство пространства - проницаемость
> Мила взял палку и постучал по пространству как по барабану
> ну и так далее )))


В наше время нет таких Милареп--чудесников. Так что успокоимся на традиционном определении пространства. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В наше время нет таких Милареп--чудесников. Так что успокоимся на традиционном определении пространства. )


Ну ладно, давай жевать мякину )))

----------

Нико (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну ладно, давай жевать мякину )))


А Вы хотели цирк с конями?  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2015), Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Да не стучал он ни по какому пространству (если это было..) -одна из функций пространства- беспрепятственно вмещать. Мелкий фокусник- позорно подменил понятия- возвеличив себя и одновременно сказав собеседнику: "не гони"..))

----------


## Vidyadhara

> "Собственно объективное" в буддизме тоже признается, но в "низших" (не махаянских) школах. В махаяне же ум-как-таковой сам по себе не имеет никаких объектных референций, о каком же "объективном в истинном смысле" тут можно говорить?


Объективную реальность признают все буддийские школы, и это именно то, познав что и становятся буддой и она не "у каждого своя". Праджняпарамита - это объективное состояние всех вещей и явлений, их истинный модус существования, природа явлений - не "собственное состояние" - это состояние всего явленного и сущего, если у вас не так, то причем  здесь собственно буддизм?



> А категориям европейской философии, солипсизм-объективизм, это соответствует очень мало, глупо их тут применять.


Да я уж не к буддизму их применяю если вы не заметили  :Smilie: 



> Тут кто-то собирал одно время "буддийские" перлы. надо включить в коллекцию )))


Ваше неуместное иронизирование - это попытка заболтать тему и выдать желаемое за действительное) А настоящие перлы - это ваше стремление выдать учение Бхагавад-Гиты о множестве вечных индивидуальных джив за буддизм. Зачем нужно было городить огород кода все это уже было в добуддийских текстах? Не для того Будда приходил, чтобы учение Кришны пересказывать.



> Все вы путаете. Какие же в индуизме могут быть "вечные" дживы, раз они эманируют из  Единого сознания, а по достижении мокши в нем же бесследно и исчезают?


Да нет, я то как раз ничего не путаю, ибо ознакомлен с классикой индиузма, а вот вы пишите сущий вздор.  Эманируют из единого сознания и бесследно исчезают - откуда это? Ваше невежество в отношении санатана-дхармы переходит все мыслимые и немыслимые границы. Не позорьтесь. Писать на тему индуизма не удосужившись ознакомится с базовыми вещами все равно что обсуждать христианство не раскрыв библии. И вообще доколе?



> В буддизме же инд. поток ума не имеет ни начала, ни конца. Вот он поистине вечный.


В очередной раз от имени всего буддизма вещаете? Не много ли на себя берете?

P.S. О вашем  произвольном толковании буддийских текстов вообще молчу)))

----------

Сергей Ч (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не для того Будда приходил, чтобы учение Кришны пересказывать.


Это один из ключевых моментов для извлечения информации из буддийских источников.
Поскольку в перекрестных ссылках неоднократно указывается, что учение Будды было революционно и отрицало авторитет вед (настика),
то явно, если понимание скатывается в какой-то аналог его современников, то здесь - что-то не так!
История не будет хранить двух Капил или Готам.

----------

Vidyadhara (27.04.2015), Сергей Ч (27.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Различие в том, что они - "не разные проявления Единого", а самостоятельные, отдельные сущности, различающиеся не признаками, а просто тем, что они разные - вот что интересно в этой сказанности.
> Это ведь, собственно, одно из отличий буддизма от брахманизма.


Здравствуйте, Сергей Хос. Спасибо за интересную тему. К посту № 37, благодаря Вашим ответам участникам форума, кажется стало проясняться, о чем речь. Попробую дать свое ви'дение.

Наблюдение 1.
Все перманентнее осознанность того, что донашиваешь это тело (с его несовершенством), это сознание (с его несовершенством), этот разум (с его несовершенством), этот мир, при этом, однако, без вожделения какого бы то ни было совершества (будь то тела, будь то сознания, будь то разума, мира). Наверное уже готов. При этом, что характерно, не понятно, кто донашивает.

Наблюдение 2 (вырезка).
Истины нет. Есть множество правд, актуализирующихся ввиду присущего природе сознания дуализма. При этом, правды "фундаментального" уровня по своей природе подобны.

В контексте данных наблюдений, цитату из ЖЖ, с помощью также Ваших пояснений, можно понять следующим образом:
Да, исконные состояния [одинаковы] сущностно подобны у всех ЖС. Но ввиду раздробленности отсутствующей истины, каждая "персональная" правда обособлена "миром, который донашивается" от других "донашиваемых миров".
Или иными словами одна и та же отсутствующая истина отражается в груде осколков правд (как у Вас была приведена иллюстрация тождественных друг другу кристаллов). Она как бы одна на всех, но в то же время -- отсутствующая, и проецирующая свое отсутствие в каждую индивидуальную "правду".

С предлагаемой точки зрения Ваш вопрос про отличия будд приобретает такой ответ.
Сходство будд состоит в том, что они (в отличие от простых мирян) максимально близко приблизились к проекции отсутствующей истины на свою правду. Или, иными словами, псевдо-реализуются в правде, которая наиболее близка к проекции истины.
Отличие будд в том, что у каждого будды своя "правда", хотя и являющаяся проекцией одной и той же отсутствующей истины.
Вспомните из курса математики сравнение бесконечно малых величин. Для стороннего наблюдателя обе величины бесконечно малы, и, казалось бы, как их сравнивать. Но если присмотреться, то в математике бесконечно малы величины сравниваются и могут быть, например, бесконечно малая величина А бо'льшей степени малости, чем бесконечно малая величина Б. 
Таким образом, различия между буддами прошлого будут виднее тем подвижникам, которые сами будды.
А для мирян все эти будды будут неразличимыми бесконечно малыми величинами.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Это один из ключевых моментов для извлечения информации из буддийских источников.
> Поскольку в перекрестных ссылках неоднократно указывается, что учение Будды было революционно и отрицало авторитет вед (настика),
> то явно, если понимание скатывается в какой-то аналог его современников, то здесь - что-то не так!


Весь комизм ситуации заключается в том, что учению возникшему в индуизме отказывают в праве называться индуистским в связи с тем что оно нравится Сергею Хосу)) А вся аргументация сводиться к отдельным высказываниям двух-трех тибетских лам до кучи с Берзиным, которые выдаются за весь буддизм, и иронизированием над чужими никами (видимо как самый убойный аргумент в дискуссии). Ни о том, что существуют буддийские традиции и другие учителя которые думают иначе, человек знать не хочет ибо что такое буддизм он уже давно для себя выяснил. Где-то я это уже встречал.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.04.2015), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и я так думаю, что эти сутры - одноразовые для конкретной ситуации были. А разбирать их на запчасти....
> Как Бивис и Баттхед, которые обсуждали, что их школьный учитель сказал "анус"


Они были бы одноразовыми, если бы люди всегда ходили только своими непересекающимися дорожками.
Почему учения махаяны называют более глубоки, чем учения хинаяны?
Потому что они предназначены для исправления ошибок, которые совершают углубляясь в изучение ума.

Можно сказать, что это для тех, чьи способности более развиты (очень конкретные и определенные способности правильного сосредоточения на качествах ума).

Не для всех, кто умеет слушать наставления махаяны эти наставления понятны. Но они так и задуманы, потому что это тайное учение. Оно касается тайного - того, что можно увидеть только в уме, того, что нельзя показать или подсмотреть. Поэтому те, кто обманывается внешним легко обнаруживаются и отличаются от тех, кто постиг суть тайного учения.

Практиковать махаяну - значит достаточно хорошо познать себя, чтобы видеть ловушки. Эти ловушки не расставлены махаяной. Эти ловушки создают сами люди, не практикуя правильного сосредоточения и обманываясь словами, думая, что они указывают на нечто другое, кроме как на качества ума, их возникновение и прекращение.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017), Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> правильно говорить: "ни определимы, ни не-определимы" ))


Правильность определяется моральным императивом.

----------


## Aion

> Правильность определяется моральным императивом.


Нравственным.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> ...слепого нельзя научить различать цвета.


Здраствуйте, Фил. А если подойти к этому тезису с другой стороны.
Например, прибор, который будет преобразовывать частотные спектры видимого света в звуки. Тогда с помощью такого прибора слепого можно научить различать цвета.

----------


## Балдинг

> А так бывает разве, чтобы кто-то не различал чёрное и белое, но различал другие цвета?


Есть мнение, что с точки зрения цвета черное и белое тождественно, как включающее в себя весь спектр (каждый охотник желает знать где сидит фазан). Черным или белым оно становится от интенсивности освещенности.

----------


## Aion

> Есть мнение, что с точки зрения цвета черное и белое тождественно, как включающее в себя весь спектр (каждый охотник желает знать где сидит фазан). Черным или белым оно становится от интенсивности освещенности.


Чёрный цвет - это отсутствие светового потока от объекта. Где тут весь спектр?

----------


## Балдинг

> И у каждого существа (не только пробужденного) своя "собственная реальность" отличная от других. Мипам критиковал подобный взгляд в одной из своих работ.


Здравствуйте, Vidyadhara. Видите ли, тут у нас 2 исхода.
Если рассматривать сознание интегрированно с системой в целом, и если оставаться на позициях неких "индивидуальных" сознаний, то приходим к модели множества реальностей в зависимости от множества индивидуальных сознаний.
Если же исходить из представления некоего универсального сознания (временными эманациями которого выступают феномены "индивидуальных" сознаний), тогда возможна модель некоей универсальной реальности.

----------


## Балдинг

> appearance-making - это способность ума создавать образы восприятия, prapanca, вероятно. Но вообще-то это единый процесс: appearance + appearance-making = snang-ba
> например, dualistic appearance-making = gnyis-snang
> 
> Кстати, вот общая терминологическая справка, по Берзину:
> *mental continuum*
> The stream of continuity of mental activity (mind, awareness) *of an individual being*, which has no beginning, which continues even into Buddhahood, and, according to Mahayana, has no end. According to the Hinayana tenets, it comes to an end when an arhat or Buddha dies at the end of the lifetime in which the person attains liberation or enlightenment. Also called a "mind-stream."
> Непрерывный поток ментальной активности (ума, осознавания) *отдельного существа*, не имеющий начала и продолжающийся даже по достижении состояния Будды, а также, согласно Махаяне, не имеющий своего завершения. (Про Хинаяну сами переводите, кому интересно))))
> Tib: sems-rgyud
> Skt: santana
> ...


Спасибо :-) По сути Евклидова геометрия.
Навскидку из стихотворения 1990-х

... Параллельные линии сходятся где-то,
Или длят одиноко свою бесконечность --
Точки, брошенные жестоко в вечность...

А тут все поясняется, но не брошены, а безначально. А дальше тождественно -- длятся бесконечно.

Как бы пучок получаем.

Отступление. Но сегодня математика шагнула дальше, топология...

----------


## Балдинг

> Спасибо, а то я *appearance-making* встречала только у Берзина и, признаться, каждый раз немного удивлялась). (Кстати, ты в кусре, что Берзин, как и я, ничего не смыслит в компьютерах? Это мой, типа того, claim to fame!)


Здравствуйте, Нико. Прошу простить за офф. Не подскажете, г-н Берзин -- это случайно не тот, который делал 28 видеоуроков медитации?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


Совершенно одинаковых вещей в природе не существует. Представить можно, но это будет лишь фантазией. Нет одинаковых близнецов. Нет одинаковых кристаллов. Если взять два драгоценных камня, одинаковой абсолютно себестоимости, то все равно они отличаются. Просто надо в таком случае достаточно мощный прибор найти, который бы изучил их параметры, чистоту там, прозрачность, твердость, размер (не знаю как это там называется). И будет все отличаться, пусть даже на микроны. Так же нет совершенно одинаковых умов и быть не может. Я в это никогда не поверю. Хотя и признаю, что есть модели ума, разные психотипы, по разным системам психологическим. И встречал людей такого же психотипа как я много раз. В некоторых вещах наше мышление вообще было идентично, в других сильно отличалось. Что касается индивидуальности из заголовка, я считаю, что её не существует. Хотя все не одинаковы, все при этом не индивидуальны тоже.

----------

Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенно одинаковых вещей в природе не существует. Представить можно, но это будет лишь фантазией. Нет одинаковых близнецов. Нет одинаковых кристаллов. Если взять два драгоценных камня, одинаковой абсолютно себестоимости, то все равно они отличаются. Просто надо в таком случае достаточно мощный прибор найти, который бы изучил их параметры, чистоту там, прозрачность, твердость, размер (не знаю как это там называется). И будет все отличаться, пусть даже на микроны. Так же нет совершенно одинаковых умов и быть не может. Я в это никогда не поверю. Хотя и признаю, что есть модели ума, разные психотипы, по разным системам психологическим. И встречал людей такого же психотипа как я много раз. В некоторых вещах наше мышление вообще было идентично, в других сильно отличалось. Что касается индивидуальности из заголовка, я считаю, что её не существует. Хотя все не одинаковы, все при этом не индивидуальны тоже.


Вы глубоко правы. Все дело лишь в том, что в большинстве случаев нам просто не важна разница. Один камень или другой из многих. Тот человек или этот. Когда нам становится важно -  у этой важности есть и заметные для нас отличительные признаки. Правда, только, один вопрос. Пожалуйста, скажите, зачем Вам отрицать индивидуальность? На различении (виджняна) возникают все остальные звенья цепи взаимообусловленности.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Чёрный цвет - это отсутствие светового потока от объекта. Где тут весь спектр?


Он включает/поглощает весь спектр. Или любой из цветов. В этом сходство противоположностей. 
Доп. Ну да, есть модель абсолютно черного тела.

----------

Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Совершенно одинаковых вещей в природе не существует.


Два фотона? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы хотели цирк с конями?


Нет, спасибо, на этот случай мне Вас вполне хватает ))))

----------

Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Два фотона? ))))


У них разное положение в пространстве.

----------

Won Soeng (27.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У них разное положение в пространстве.


 :Smilie:  В точку!
А еще...
Разная энергия, разная квантовая сцепленность с другими частицами, разное распределение вероятностей редукции волновой функции...

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В наше время нет таких Милареп--чудесников.


И таки от кого я это слышу? от любительницы рассказов о магических тибетских гаданиях, ритуалах и прочем )))
И как вся эта тайнодейственная мистика сочетается с философским дискурсом, коему обучают в Сера?
Наверное, они глубоко параллельны )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Совершенно одинаковых вещей в природе не существует.


Бутылка водки и та же самая бутылка водки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У них разное положение в пространстве.


Это относительный параметр, не сущностный.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объективную реальность признают все буддийские школы


Господи, ну откуда вы это берете?

----------

Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это относительный параметр, не сущностный.


Отчего же  :Smilie:  Очень даже сущностный. У двух фотонов разная судьба. И определяется она не в последнюю очередь положением в пространстве  :Smilie: 

upd. 23:00
Кроме того, это чем же (любой) относительный параметр - не сущностен, а сущностный - не относителен?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017), Фил (27.04.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не "истинное качество", а "главная характеристика".
> Приписанная, конечно: мы же тут переписываемся, вот и приписываем разное.


А переводится как свалакшана?
Свалакшана ума--ясность и осознавание?

----------

Сергей Хос (27.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Господи, ну откуда вы это берете?


А почему бы ее не признавать? Признавать объективную реальность - вовсе не значит противоречить абсолютной истине. Нет никакой проблемы вообще.
Просто объективная реальность полностью обусловлена в 12 звеньях. Ничто, что можно распознать по хотя бы одному признаку, не выходит за пределы 12 звеньев.

А в остальном, объективная реальность действительно объективна, потому что намарупа это и есть приписывание распознаваемых признаков объектам. 
За пределами признаков различения реальность не является объективной, она пуста от признаков, не имеет никаких свойств. 

Ошибкой является предположение о том, что существуют такие признаки, которые одновременно независимы от а) побуждения к их распознаванию и б) определению принадлежности признака объекту. А поскольку они зависимы от а, б или обоих вместе, то и никакая объективная реальность не выходит за пределы звена намарупа. Вся в нем.

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А почему бы ее не признавать? Признавать объективную реальность - вовсе не значит противоречить абсолютной истине. Нет никакой проблемы вообще.
> Просто объективная реальность полностью обусловлена в 12 звеньях. Ничто, что можно распознать по хотя бы одному признаку, не выходит за пределы 12 звеньев.


Субъекта нет (нераспознаваем), но объективная реальность признается?

----------

Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И таки от кого я это слышу? от любительницы рассказов о магических тибетских гаданиях, ритуалах и прочем )))
> И как вся эта тайнодейственная мистика сочетается с философским дискурсом, коему обучают в Сера?
> Наверное, они глубоко параллельны )))


Они, может, в чём-то параллельны, но заметь одно любопытное явление: некоторые монахи покидают монастыри, чтобы заниматься йогами и обретать сиддхи в пещерах. Если после этого они становятся друбченами, то логика им часто становится уже не нужна, и могут шалости ради и пространство поколотить, чтобы показать заумным интеллектуалам, что только теоретических знаний недостаточно. Что вовсе не означает, что пространство можно как-то ударить в относительном мире. )

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Здравствуйте, Нико. Прошу простить за офф. Не подскажете, г-н Берзин -- это случайно не тот, который делал 28 видеоуроков медитации?


Я не Нико, просто отвечу, что нет, не он. 28 видеоуроков медитации делал Игорь Берхин.
а тот, что мелькает в обсуждении Александр Берзин. Деиствительно, созвучные фамилии. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...B%D0%BE%D0%B3)

----------

Балдинг (28.04.2015), Нико (27.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Два фотона? ))))


Тогда предлагаю: Сергей Хос и ещё один Сергей Хос. Два Хоса!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Субъекта нет (нераспознаваем), но объективная реальность признается?


И субъект распознаваем  :Smilie:  На том же относительном (обусловленном уровне). Каждый распознает и себя, и многих других. 
Есть удачное слово - персонаж. Как персонаж субъект присутствует вполне объективно, распознается по своим признакам, так же как и любой другой объект

Вероятно, Вы имели в виду, что нет хозяина персонажа. Его действительно - нет  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто объективная реальность полностью обусловлена в 12 звеньях.


это объектная реальность, а не объективная
объективная реальность не зависит от фактора сознания, а нама-рупа - результат предшествующих звеньев, которые суть характеристики сознания: неведение, влечение и так далее
не годится определять такое как "объективную реальность"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они, может, в чём-то параллельны,


да что там друбчены какие-то
мне интересно, как в тебе лично уживается логика и не-логика
и как ты решаешь, где логику надо применить, а где без нее можно обойтись - вот в чем дело

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А переводится как свалакшана?
> Свалакшана ума--ясность и осознавание?


скорее, свабхава )))

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не поддерживаю игру словами. Объектная и объективная реальность это просто чуть-чуть разная формулировка.
При чем здесь независимость от сознания, если сознание не определено однозначным образом? Тогда и вся объективная реальность - так же не определена.
Поэтому мы говорим только об обусловленности и необусловленности. Не сознанием, а условиями.

Все объективное распознается по своим признакам различения, но это не значит, что все объективное обусловлено признаками. Возникновение различения - обусловлено признаками

12-звенная цепь показывает обусловленность возникновения и прекращения
Причинно-следственные связи в отношениях объектов не определяются 12-звенной цепью (но очень нетривиальным образом свойства причинности вытекают из того, как именно возникают шесть опор и поэтому в разных уделах причинность - разная)

----------

Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не поддерживаю игру словами. Объектная и объективная реальность это просто чуть-чуть разная формулировка.


нет, объект не объективен
все "видимости" (snang ba, ābhāsa), согласно буддизму, будучи объектами, тем не менее подобны иллюзии, миражу, городу гандхарвов и проч.
это квази-объективность, по смыслу нечто совершенно иное, нежели собственно "объективное", как оно понимается в философии
не следует путать эти категории

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, Вы, вероятно говорите о категориях двойственного характера объекта - со стороны признаков его восприятия (т.е. отражения в сознании) и со стороны того, что же есть (и есть ли) с другой стороны восприятия. 

Говоря "объект не объективен" Вы просто играете словами. Так Вы запутаете себя или кого-то, кто не видит, о чем идет речь. Меня Вы этим не соблазните. 
Все весьма очевидно. Всяческое мироустройство определено признаками и объектами, которые по этим признакам воображаются. Вне признаков и объектов нельзя говорить ни о каком мироустройстве (хоть по определению, хоть неформально). 

Придумывать подоббия иллюзии и квазиобъективности - это масло масляное для тех, кто запутался в отражениях двойственности в самой себе. 

Философы сами регулярно путают и перепутывают эти категории и не приходят к согласию даже в  рамках одной школы (ученики спорят с учителями - и это  нормально).

Но стоит из словесной эквилибристики выбраться во внеконцептуальное рассмотрение, и все эти путания распутываются без остатка и суть спора становится так же ясной - никакого спора нет, просто разными словами используются разные способы объяснения.

Возьмете Вы за основу объективность, или объектность, Вы все равно обнаружите, что можете определять лишь отражаемую относительно различающего сознания реальность. Ничего вообще о том, что же отражается сказать нельзя. Любая попытка будет всего лишь очередным отражением. И хотя отражения могут различаться между собой, даже будучи разными они могут отражать одно и то же, просто представлять  разные формы.

Но чтобы не говорить об "иллюзии" мы говорим о "подобии иллюзии", поскольку воображение может отражать как воспринимаемые признаки, относительно пяти опор, так и признаки измышляемые, относительно опоры ума. 

Вся разница только в том, что существа мира чувств придают особенное значение пяти опорам и считаю шестую опору ненадежной и оттого не искушены в реальности, отражаемой умом. 

А Вы зачем-то попадаете в эту ловушку особенности пяти чувств и начинаете выстраивать на этом сложные философии. В этом нет нужды. Совсем. Пять чувств не отличаются от шестого. Придавание им разнообразных отличительных особенностей и порождает разные уделы существования.

И то, что кажется очевидным философу мира чувств пренебрежительно высмеивается философом мира форм.

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Монферран (02.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Говоря "объект не объективен" Вы просто играете словами.


Нет, отчего же? я имею в виду совершенно конкретную вещь: видимое как объективное есть на самом деле объективизированная субъективация, а конкретно - проекция собственной кармы (точнее, ее созревшие семена), то есть прямой результат собственных предыдущих намерений-побуждений. В этом смысле я говорю о квази-объективности.




> Но стоит из словесной эквилибристики выбраться во внеконцептуальное рассмотрение


Не бывает внеконцептуального рассмотрения.
Бывает внеконцептуальное умозрение, но оно не вербализуется )))




> Ничего вообще о том, что же отражается сказать нельзя.


Можно: НИЧЕГО не отражается.
То, что нам видится как объект - проекция, а не отражение.

ну и так далее ))

----------

Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, нет возражений  :Smilie:  Все означенное Вы довольно ясно понимаете, нет повода дискутировать.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Сергей Хос (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> объективизированная субъективация


Обязательно пополню этим свой личный (для личного пользования) Словарь Умных Слов  :Kiss:

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Сергей Хос (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Обязательно пополню этим свой личный (для личного пользования) Словарь Умных Слов


"вот всё у вас как не у людей.." Шариков.
Сразу видно телегента.. Нет чтобы взять да взмедитнуть.. Тогда вот переживание: меня- вот не меня.., всё понятно.

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Нико (28.04.2015), Сергей Хос (28.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, нет возражений  Все означенное Вы довольно ясно понимаете, нет повода дискутировать.


А вот Вас, Won Soeng, я, простоите, поругаю )))
Подумалось тут мне, что Вы буддизм редуцируете под свои профессиональные нужды математического моделирования когнитивных процессов.
Уж простите старика за прямоту ))))

Ругающий тебя в лицо не станет делать подлости у тебя за спиной

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обязательно пополню этим свой личный (для личного пользования) Словарь Умных Слов


Можешь использовать в переводах, я разрешаю )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот Вас, Won Soeng, я, простоите, поругаю )))
> Подумалось тут мне, что Вы буддизм редуцируете под свои профессиональные нужды математического моделирования когнитивных процессов.
> Уж простите старика за прямоту ))))
> 
> Ругающий тебя в лицо не станет делать подлости у тебя за спиной


Я горжусь этим своим методом  :Smilie:  Ведь именно он привел меня к Дхарме.
Но я не советую этого метода никому другому. Потому что Дхарма это очень просто и очень ясно. И сложные пути к ней - не обязательны. Хотя, конечно, каждый идет именно своим, который именно ему видится в меру несложным и в меру непростым.

Вы, наверняка слышали о тех учениках Будды, которые освобождены мудростью. Вот и я рекомендую всем освобождаться именно мудростью. Путь оттачивания заблуждений многотруден. Намного быстрее и надежнее выбросить сразу все и только смотреть в ум

Но я Вас в ответ ругать не стану  :Smilie:  Ни к чему.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Сергей Хос (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Можешь использовать в переводах, я разрешаю )))


А ты уже использовал? Только после Вас!!!)

----------


## Нико

> "вот всё у вас как не у людей.." Шариков.


Цитаты из Шарикова очень актуальны в этой теме, я не шучу!!!

----------

Дубинин (28.04.2015), Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Он включает/поглощает весь спектр. Или любой из цветов. В этом сходство противоположностей.


Выше вы говорили о тождестве белого и чёрного. Отражение тождественно поглощению?   



> Доп. Ну да, есть модель абсолютно черного тела.


Модель-то есть, но:



> Несмотря на название, абсолютно чёрное тело само может испускать электромагнитное излучение любой частоты и визуально иметь цвет. Спектр излучения абсолютно чёрного тела определяется только его температурой.
> 
> wikipedia

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> скорее, свабхава )))


На 75% свабхава, на 25% свалакшана?




> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана).

----------


## Балдинг

> Выше вы говорили о тождестве белого и чёрного. Отражение тождественно поглощению?   
> Модель-то есть, но:


Я говорил:



> Есть мнение, что с точки зрения цвета черное и белое тождественно, *как включающее* в себя весь спектр (каждый охотник желает знать где сидит фазан). Черным или белым оно становится от интенсивности освещенности.


7 цветов. Черное-Белое -- крайности, включают весь спектр цветов (они не входят в эти 7). Тьма - черное, свет - белое. Суть одна. Т.е. суть не в спектральном диапазоне, а в освещенности.

Но в любом случае, вопрос не принципиальный. В принципе можете интерпретировать как 9 цветов.

----------

Фил (28.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Но в любом случае, вопрос не принципиальный. В принципе можете интерпретировать как 9 цветов.


Спорят два еврея:
— Белый —  это  не  цвет !
— Да что ты говоришь! Белый —  это   цвет !
— Белый —  это  таки не  цвет !
— Хорошо, пойдем спросим у  ребе .
 Ребе  их выслушал и говорит:
— Вопрос сложный, мне надо посмотреть, что Тора говорит по  этому  поводу. Приходите завтра.

На следующий день приходят они к  ребе :
— Я посмотрел: согласно Торе, белый —  это  таки  цвет .
Вышли они от  ребе . Первый еврей тогда и говорит:
— Хорошо, пусть белый —  это   цвет . Но  чёрный  — точно не  цвет !
—  Это   чёрный-то  не  цвет ?!
— Да,  чёрный  — не  цвет !
— Пойдем назад к  ребе !
Приходят в синагогу:
—  Ребе , рассудите,  чёрный  —  это   цвет  или не  цвет ?
На следующий день  ребе  отвечает:
— Да, согласно Торе,  чёрный  —  это   цвет .

Выходят евреи от  ребе . Второй и говорит первому:
— Вот видишь, белый —  это   цвет  и  чёрный  —  это   цвет . 
Значит, я таки продал тебе *цветной* телевизор!

----------

Алик (30.04.2015), Балдинг (28.04.2015), Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Совершенно одинаковых вещей в природе не существует.


. 
 Не забывайте, пожалуйста, что все наши представления лишь обслуживают взаимодействие вещей. Понимание лишь указывает на тот или иной уровень нашей проницательности, но не отменяет сами вещи, потому что само их созерцание уже принадлежит форме пространства. 

Интересна попытка буддизма включить неведение в цепочку взаимозависимого происхождения (вещей). Как выглядит такая попытка, поставить нечто за пределы сознания? Странно, что никто из буддистов не называет это метафизикой кармы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> . 
>  Не забывайте, пожалуйста, что все наши представления лишь обслуживают взаимодействие вещей. Понимание лишь указывает на тот или иной уровень нашей проницательности, но не отменяет сами вещи, потому что само их созерцание уже принадлежит форме пространства. 
> 
> Интересна попытка буддизма включить неведение в цепочку взаимозависимого происхождения (вещей). Как выглядит такая попытка, поставить нечто за пределы сознания? Странно, что никто из буддистов не называет это метафизикой кармы?


Не забывайте, пожалуйста, что без наших представлений Вы бы ничего не могли бы сказать ни о вещах, ни о их взаимодействии, потому что просто не смогли бы их обнаружить. Не было бы даже чего-то, о чем сказано "обнаружить". Нельзя ничего сказать ни о вещах, ни об их отмене, поскольку у пространства нет формы и нет ничего, что созерцает вещи.

Буддизм вовсе не пытается включать неведение в цепочку. Если Вы только размышляете об этом, Вы не позволяете мудрости просто показать Вам это. Вы не даете мудрости сосредоточиться, все время перебивая ее рождающимися идеями и размышлениями. Беспокойный ум постоянно прыгает с одного на другое и думает, что мудрости нет или что мудрость - это какие-то знания, приобретаемые умом в результате этих прыжков, которые он называет размышлениями, логикой и познанием.

Просто позвольте мудрости сосредоточиться на причинах побуждений. Если направления сосредоточения на побуждениях неясно, можно начать с привязанностей. Привязанности возникают и проявляют себя легко и быстро. Достаточно сесть и пытаться успокоиться и привязанности тут же начнут возникать. 

Не надо думать о метафизике, не надо думать о чем-то за пределами сознания. Просто позволить мудрости все это высветить и наглядно показать.
Вся эта цепочка происходит в уме, каждое мгновение, снова и снова. Нужно только смотреть в ум и это станет очевидным.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Бутылка водки и та же самая бутылка водки.


Ну так они разные. И по ощущениям тоже. С утреца понедельника водяра и в пятницу-развратницу водяра - это не одно и то же)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Два фотона? ))))


Я думаю, они могут быть одинаковыми только до тех пор, пока физика не перейдет в еще более микроскопический уровень.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я думаю, они могут быть одинаковыми только до тех пор, пока физика не перейдет в еще более микроскопический уровень.


С водкой Вы заглянули глубже  :Smilie:  Не обязательно переходить на другой уровень, чтобы различать два фотона. Ну и в целом умозрительные эксперименты не выходят за границы умозрительности, а оттого только в очередной раз увлекают внимание не к истине, а к жажде представлений.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Нико

> да что там друбчены какие-то


Что, друбчены уже не комильфо стали вдруг? 



> мне интересно, как в тебе лично уживается логика и не-логика
> и как ты решаешь, где логику надо применить, а где без нее можно обойтись - вот в чем дело


Я, на своём лягушачьем уровне, решаю это как-то.... Когда надо логики -- она надобна ж. А когда не надо -- наблюдаю озарения спонтанной, вместерождённой, запредельной мудрости, исполненной блаженства. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Но это бывает редко, очень редко в жизни :Facepalm: 
Стало чуть понятнее?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> С водкой Вы заглянули глубже


Won Soeng, Вы уже второй день меня не то что приятно удивляете, а просто потрясаете! Я не ожидала от Вас такой глубины, честное слово!!!)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нико, это старая (и даже устаревшая уже) мода комплексовать в отношении мудрости и ее запредельности. Современный человек может уже не комплексовать. Редко ли Вы видите, что слова состоят из букв? Редко ли обнаруживаете, что небо синее, сахар сладкий, а если сходить в туалет, то ощущение давление в мочевом пузыре утихает?

Конечно же вся эта мудрость запредельна логике. Ну какой логикой можно заменить взгляд на небо, сахар на языке или опорожнение мочевого пузыря? Никакие рассуждения не заменят этого, не приведут к подобному. И выводов из этого делать так же никаких не надо. Поэтому и говорится о мудрости, которая запредельна логике и пониманию. Но она отнюдь не запредельна нашему повседневному опыту.

Мы пользуемся мудростью - и прямо обнаруживаем знание, запредельное любым рассуждениям.

----------

Алик (30.04.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017), Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, Вы уже второй день меня не то что приятно удивляете, а просто потрясаете! Я не ожидала от Вас такой глубины, честное слово!!!)


Я рад, что немного затронул Ваше удивление  :Smilie:  Пусть это принесет большую пользу и большой прогресс в Вашем прямом постижении истины.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Нико (29.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В точку!
> А еще...
> Разная энергия, разная квантовая сцепленность с другими частицами, разное распределение вероятностей редукции волновой функции...


По этой логике сытый Won Soeng и голодный Won Soeng - совершенно разные люди.
Или, говоря иначе, один фотон отличается от другого настолько же, насколько сытый Won Soeng от голодного. )))

----------

Игорь Ю (29.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По этой логике сытый Won Soeng и голодный Won Soeng - совершенно разные люди )))


По этой логике даже на одного Won Soeng нельзя указать и не ошибиться  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Фил (29.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По этой логике даже на одного Won Soeng нельзя указать и не ошибиться


Да, потому что логика неправильная, о чем я и говорю.
А на самом деле - указать на  Won Soeng конечно же можно.
Даже в виртуальном общении видно, что из раза в раз имеешь дело с одним человеком: особенности аргументации, стиль, образ мыслей.
Если было б нельзя, то вы сегодняшний не знали бы мыслей себя вчерашнего.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей  :Smilie:  Вы доводите до детсадовского примитива. Вот что делает привязанность к логике. Мир не вмещается в логику. В нем можно обнаруживать закономерности, но не нужно закономерностями пытаться его заменить. Факт в том, что пытаясь ограничить что-то Вы ошибаетесь. И Ваши оценки правильно-неправильно просто смешны.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей  Вы доводите до детсадовского примитива.


С больной головы, да на здоровую?
Кто тут доводит до детсадовского примитива:



> По этой логике даже на одного Won Soeng нельзя указать и не ошибиться


???




> Факт в том, что пытаясь ограничить что-то Вы ошибаетесь.


Сия высокомудрая сентенция только до меня относится? или на вас тоже распространяется данная максима?




> И Ваши оценки правильно-неправильно просто смешны.


Дорогой Won Soeng, научитесь сперва смеяться над своими оценками. А то как-то уж больно назидательно вы их изрекаете.
Не по чину, как говорится

----------

Сергей С (11.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей  :Smilie:  Не хочется Вас обижать, правда. Умудренный годами человек, а лезете в драку, как подросток. Вам правда очень хочется что-то доказать? Ну напрасно же. Оставьте. Чины еще выдумываете зачем-то.
Впрочем, дело Ваше, если хотите, можете помучаться. Поругайте меня еще, с меня не убудет.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Впрочем, дело Ваше, если хотите, можете помучаться.


Да у вас просто замашка на менторство, которой вы сами, судя по всему, не замечаете.
Ну и ясное дело: к себе аршин приложить труднее всего.

----------

Сергей С (11.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да у вас просто замашка на менторство, которой вы сами, судя по всему, не замечаете.
> Ну и ясное дело: к себе аршин приложить труднее всего.


Если уж беретесь поучительствовать - держите удар. Не держите - не жалуйтесь. Ну не тянете Вы на моего учителя. Хоть в косую сажень рядитесь.
Еще раз вздумаете "поругать" - не обессудьте. Поддавками больше не отделаетесь

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот Вас, Won Soeng, я, простоите, поругаю )))
> Подумалось тут мне, что Вы буддизм редуцируете под свои профессиональные нужды математического моделирования когнитивных процессов.
> Уж простите старика за прямоту ))))
> 
> Ругающий тебя в лицо не станет делать подлости у тебя за спиной


Вам подумалось "от балды". Что именно, оказалось "редуцировано"?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но если Вы самоуверенно лезете в атаку - что ж не пнуть-то? Тем более Вы так всерьез воспринимаете.


Уже одно то, что вы усмотрели атаку в простой полемике, определенным образом вас характеризует. Как именно - думаю, догадываетесь.
Вы изволили указать мне (довольно менторски, согласитесь) на некий, по вашему мнению, "факт":



> Факт в том, что пытаясь ограничить что-то Вы ошибаетесь.


Я вас спросил, распространяется ли сей "факт" и на вас тоже?
Разве это атака? по-моему, просто вопрос.

Ну и кроме того, вы в своей заносчивости позволяете себе откровенное высокомерное хамство. Поскольку иначе оценить ваше высказывание не представляется возможным:



> И Ваши оценки правильно-неправильно просто смешны.


Пытаетесь спровоцировать, а потом еще и полагаете, будто действительно спровоцировали.
Следите за собой, дорогой.

----------

Сергей С (11.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, меня эти сентенции уже не волнуют. Я Вам слишком много по мягкости уже позволил. Достаточно. Не садитесь на шею, Вам на ней не место.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам подумалось "от балды". Что именно, оказалось "редуцировано"?


необусловленное (asamskrita-dharma)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вас спросил, распространяется ли сей "факт" и на вас тоже?


Этот факт распространяется на всех. Ограничивать что-либо - значит делать ошибку. Вы хотите это как-то использовать в полемике?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> необусловленное (asamskrita-dharma)


Ну и с чего Вы взяли? Каким образом, это по Вашему оказалось редуцировано?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, меня эти сентенции уже не волнуют.


Если бы и правда не волновали, но изрекли бы сакраментальное:



> Не садитесь на шею


))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, оставьте эти манипуляции

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и с чего Вы взяли? Каким образом, это по Вашему оказалось редуцировано?


Примите как простое мнение (и не обращайте внимания))))
Это мое личное общее впечатление от вашего дискурса.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этот факт распространяется на всех. Ограничивать что-либо - значит делать ошибку. Вы хотите это как-то использовать в полемике?


Именно в полемике: хотел поинтересоваться, на каком основании один "ограниченный" может ставить в упрек другому его ограниченность.
То есть использовать в полемике указание на качество другого, которым и сам обладает в той же мере.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Примите как простое мнение (и не обращайте внимания))))
> Это мое личное общее впечатление от вашего дискурса.


Ну вот и не забывайте следить за собственными замашками на менторство, чтобы потом не получать ответных замашек. 
Ваше личное общее впечатление меня не интересует.
Вы как теоретик, который бегает и пристает: "соль сладкая! я слышал, как об этом говорили!" А потом выясняется, что кто-то назвал соль вкусной. Просто попробуйте уже.

Больше внимания не обращаю.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно в полемике: хотел поинтересоваться, на каком основании один "ограниченный" может ставить в упрек другому его ограниченность.
> То есть использовать в полемике указание на качество другого, которым и сам обладает в той же мере.


Еще одно "общее впечатление"? Или тут Вас что-то конкретное "ограничило"? Велик соблазн продолжать не обращать внимание.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да, потому что логика неправильная, о чем я и говорю.
> А на самом деле - указать на  Won Soeng конечно же можно.
> Даже в виртуальном общении видно, что из раза в раз имеешь дело с одним человеком: особенности аргументации, стиль, образ мыслей.
> Если было б нельзя, то вы сегодняшний не знали бы мыслей себя вчерашнего.


????????
Я знаю мысли вчерашнего Ницше.
Я что, Ницше что ли?

----------


## Фил

> Именно в полемике: хотел поинтересоваться, на каком основании один "ограниченный" может ставить в упрек другому его ограниченность.
> То есть использовать в полемике указание на качество другого, которым и сам обладает в той же мере.


 для этого не нужно особого разрешения. Иначе получится "сперва добейся".

----------


## Фил

> По этой логике сытый Won Soeng и голодный Won Soeng - совершенно разные люди.
> Или, говоря иначе, один фотон отличается от другого настолько же, насколько сытый Won Soeng от голодного. )))


 Вы хотите сказать, что буддизм это смехотворно?
Не Вы один так думаете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ????????
> Я знаю мысли вчерашнего Ницше.
> Я что, Ницше что ли?


А также вчерашние мысли Винни Пуха ))
----------------
Нет, конечно.
На самом деле вы знаете только свои собственные мысли, свое понимание.

----------


## Фил

> На самом деле вы знаете только свои собственные мысли, свое понимание.


Вы в этом уверены?
Во первых, я не помню всех своих вчерашних мыслей, могу помнить только некое общее резюме.
Во вторых, я не могу с уверенностью сказать, что они - мои, а не пропаганда, например.

Либо я весь во всем, как у Анаксагора или в индуизме.
Либо меня как такового нет, как в буддизме.

У Вас какой-то невообразимый фьюжн  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Не забывайте, пожалуйста, что без наших представлений Вы бы ничего не могли бы сказать ни о вещах, ни о их взаимодействии, потому что просто не смогли бы их обнаружить. Не было бы даже чего-то, о чем сказано "обнаружить". Нельзя ничего сказать ни о вещах, ни об их отмене, поскольку у пространства нет формы и нет ничего, что созерцает вещи.
> 
> Буддизм вовсе не пытается включать неведение в цепочку. Если Вы только размышляете об этом, Вы не позволяете мудрости просто показать Вам это. Вы не даете мудрости сосредоточиться, все время перебивая ее рождающимися идеями и размышлениями. Беспокойный ум постоянно прыгает с одного на другое и думает, что мудрости нет или что мудрость - это какие-то знания, приобретаемые умом в результате этих прыжков, которые он называет размышлениями, логикой и познанием.
> 
> Просто позвольте мудрости сосредоточиться на причинах побуждений. Если направления сосредоточения на побуждениях неясно, можно начать с привязанностей. Привязанности возникают и проявляют себя легко и быстро. Достаточно сесть и пытаться успокоиться и привязанности тут же начнут возникать. 
> 
> Не надо думать о метафизике, не надо думать о чем-то за пределами сознания. Просто позволить мудрости все это высветить и наглядно показать.
> Вся эта цепочка происходит в уме, каждое мгновение, снова и снова. Нужно только смотреть в ум и это станет очевидным.


Эк, Вы батенька, привержены казуистике. Ваши представления имеют над Вами самостоятельную власть. 

Неведение это первая нидана. Если вы признаете цепочку, то откуда у Вас возникает уверенность в том, что Ваша так называемая мудрость или природа ума это ни неведение? Забавная ситуация из которой не так то просто найти выход. Есть такая история, в которой Сатья Саи Баба рассказывает преданным о пути Ананды ...


> Ананда произнёс три своих желания. Его первое желание было: «Я всегда должен быть с тобой, ты никогда не должен втайне от меня разговаривать с кем бы то ни было и никогда не должен отсылать меня».
> ГСС: Он устанавливал свои права на Бога!
> БП: Да. Вторым желанием Ананды было: «Когда бы я ни пожелал встретиться с кем бы то ни было в любое время дня или ночи, ты не должен отказывать».
> АД: По сути, он хотел посадить Будду в клетку!
> БП: А вот третье желание: «Мы с тобой должны спать в одной и той же комнате, я всегда должен быть с тобой».
> Произнеся эти три желания, он сказал: «Будда, не забывай эти мои желания. Теперь я готов к инициации».
> ГСС: Вы бы назвали отношение Ананды к Будде любовью?
> АД: Я не думаю, что это была любовь.
> БП: У этой истории есть продолжение! Итак, Будда сказал: «Прекрасно, пожалуйста, получи инициацию». Ананда стал учеником Будды и буквально был тенью Будды. Он всегда был рядом с Ним.
> ...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Либо я весь во всем, как у Анаксагора или в индуизме.
> Либо меня как такового нет, как в буддизме.


либо вы весь в себе )))

----------


## Айвар

> нравственный


По поводу нравственного, морального или категорического императива. Все же давайте его озвучим, а то искушенный читатель подумает что мы занимаемся словесной бравадой. Суть его в следующем:
поступай так, чтобы правило твоей воли могло иметь силу принципа всеобщего законодательства; такое правило должно распространятся на всех, в том числе и на тебя;
относится к другим людям надо также, какого отношения ты ждешь к своей персоне;
к человеку нельзя относится как к средству для решения своих интересов.

----------


## Фил

> либо вы весь в себе )))


Это солипсизм.
Тоже еще одно мнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это солипсизм.


Думаете, чтобы что-то понять, достаточно наклеить лейбл?

----------


## Фил

> Думаете, чтобы что-то понять, достаточно наклеить лейбл?


Чтобы понять ограниченность - да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы понять ограниченность - да.


Скорее - чтобы ограничить понимание.

----------


## Фил

> Скорее - чтобы ограничить понимание.


Если на что-то можно наклеить ярлык - оно уже ограничено.
Понимание можно будет найти за пределами ярлыков.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если на что-то можно наклеить ярлык - оно уже ограничено.
> Понимание можно будет найти за пределами ярлыков.


На все можно наклеить ярлык, это действие ума, а не свойство объекта.
Выбор - за вами (или за нами )))

----------


## Фил

> На все можно наклеить ярлык, это действие ума, а не свойство объекта.
> Выбор - за вами (или за нами )))


На то, что находится за гранью восприятия 6 органов чувств ярлык наклеить нельзя

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На то, что находится за гранью восприятия 6 органов чувств ярлык наклеить нельзя


Восприятие 6 органов чувств и есть наклеивание ярлыков.
А то, что "за гранью" - не объект.

----------


## Фил

> Восприятие 6 органов чувств и есть наклеивание ярлыков.
> А то, что "за гранью" - не объект.


А то что "перед гранью" - объект что ли?

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015), Дубинин (29.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неведение это первая нидана. Если вы признаете цепочку, то откуда у Вас возникает уверенность в том, что Ваша так называемая мудрость или природа ума это ни неведение? Забавная ситуация из которой не так то просто найти выход.


Вы усложняете, потому что думаете и пытаетесь понять. 

Вы и про мудрость и про неведение - лишь слышали и размышляли. Но сказано, что неведение - обусловлено, возникает и прекращается. Прекращение неведения - это мудрость. И есть много наставлений о мудрости,  о правильных взглядах и правильных устремлениях. Но Вы зачем-то ищете лишь сомнения и забавность, чтобы подтвердить идею, что "не так-то просто найти выход". 

Не усложняйте и не будет ни сложного, ни страха сложности, ни сокрушения по желанной простоте. Мудрость это ни просто, ни сложно. Неведение есть условие для возникновения побуждений. Мудрость есть условие для успокоения побуждений. Будьте внимательны к одному и к другому и никакие сомнения не смогут Вас поколебать. И тогда Вам не придется ни признавать, ни отвергать.

Вы же не нуждаетесь в признании или отвержении сладости сахара? Достаточно положить сахар на язык - и Вы уже знаете.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А то что "перед гранью" - объект что ли?


"Перед гранью", в сфере так называемого "внешнего восприятия" - объективированный субъект, или, точнее, вызревшие семена его собственной кармы, своего рода проекция. Именно поэтому в буддизме восприятие "внешнего" метафорически описывается на основе восьми (иногда - двенадцати) примеров иллюзорности: "город гандхарвов", "эхо", "мираж" и так далее.
А "за гранью" - парамаартха, "истинно-сущее" )) Попадают туда путем праджни, ведущей "на другой берег" (парам-ита).

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> объективированный субъект


Прямо как "впихнуть невпихуемое" (ну или "объять необъятное", или "я знаю точно невозможное возможно") !

----------


## Дэнни

> На них грязь разная


 Но может они уже чисты как очищенный ум! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дэнни

> Прямо как "впихнуть *невпихуемое*" (ну или "объять необъятное", или "я знаю точно невозможное возможно") !


Вы сейчас этот термин придумали?

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Перед гранью", в сфере так называемого "внешнего восприятия" - объективированный субъект, или, точнее, вызревшие семена его собственной кармы, своего рода проекция. Именно поэтому в буддизме восприятие "внешнего" метафорически описывается на основе восьми (иногда - двенадцати) примеров иллюзорности: "город гандхарвов", "эхо", "мираж" и так далее.
> А "за гранью" - парамаартха, "истинно-сущее" )) Попадают туда путем праджни, ведущей "на другой берег" (парам-ита).


Это сложное, но правильное по сути объяснение. Проблема только в том, что это рецепт пиццы, а не пицца. Сколько это не читай, мудрость себя не проявляет.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Сергей Хос (29.04.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Вы усложняете, потому что думаете и пытаетесь понять. 
> 
> Вы и про мудрость и про неведение - лишь слышали и размышляли. Но сказано, что неведение - обусловлено, возникает и прекращается. Прекращение неведения - это мудрость. И есть много наставлений о мудрости,  о правильных взглядах и правильных устремлениях. Но Вы зачем-то ищете лишь сомнения и забавность, чтобы подтвердить идею, что "не так-то просто найти выход". 
> 
> Не усложняйте и не будет ни сложного, ни страха сложности, ни сокрушения по желанной простоте. Мудрость это ни просто, ни сложно. Неведение есть условие для возникновения побуждений. Мудрость есть условие для успокоения побуждений. Будьте внимательны к одному и к другому и никакие сомнения не смогут Вас поколебать. И тогда Вам не придется ни признавать, ни отвергать.
> 
> Вы же не нуждаетесь в признании или отвержении сладости сахара? Достаточно положить сахар на язык - и Вы уже знаете.


 :Smilie:  Ну да, имею такую по-Вашему мнению глупость или слабость: слушать, размышлять и созерцать. Неведение это беспокойство и страдание, и оно лечится знанием. Неведение это постоянно действующий фактор, можно сказать что это гуна, состояние природы. Индивидуальные особенности мы распознаем на фоне всеобщих закономерностей. Эти всеобщие или действующие во взаимозависимости вещи, собственно говоря и не дают нам покоя, потому что пока есть хотя бы одно страдающее существо, то наше требование безусловного счастья для себя или других, терпит неудачу. Но мы не идеалисты ... поэтому дхарма, как категорический императив всей ведической культуры, в том числе и буддизма - это основное, освобождающее знание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прямо как "впихнуть невпихуемое" (ну или "объять необъятное", или "я знаю точно невозможное возможно") !


Ваше недоверие имеет свои основания, но сами слова - верны по сути, они указывают в правильном направлении. Вы просто чувствуете, что словами пытаются подменить это самое направление, вот и возникает интуитивное возражение. Это и есть действие праджни.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Фил (29.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, имею такую по-Вашему мнению глупость или слабость: слушать, размышлять и созерцать. Неведение это беспокойство и страдани и оно лечится знанием. Неведение это постоянно действующий фактор, можно сказать что это гуна, состояние природы. Индивидуальные особенности мы распознаем на фоне всеобщих закономерностей. Эти всеобщие или действующие во взаимозависимости вещи, собственно говоря и не дают нам покоя, потому что пока есть хотя бы одно страдающее существо, то наше требование безусловного счасть терпит неудачу. Но мы не идеалисты ... поэтому дхарма, как категорический императив всей ведической культуры, в том числе и буддизма - это основное, освобождающее знание.


Простите мою негибкость Айвар. Я посмотрел внимательнее на Ваши слова и увидел свою ошибку. Нет глупости или слабости в том, чтобы слушать, видеть и размышлять. Невежество лишь в том, чтобы полагаться только на них, как на незыблемую, абсолютно надежную опору.

----------

Айвар (29.04.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Айвар

Мудрость это тоже состояние природы, саттва гуна. 
В отношении вкусов, аюрведа называет шесть базовых вкусов, которые гармонизирут наше сознание. Отсутствие хотя бы одного в рационе нашего питания это причина болезни. Седьмым вкусом можно назвать вкус блаженства. Самый быстрый путь к нему это преданность и служение.

----------


## Айвар

> Простите мою негибкость Айвар. Я посмотрел внимательнее на Ваши слова и увидел свою ошибку. Нет глупости или слабости в том, чтобы слушать, видеть и размышлять. Невежество лишь в том, чтобы полагаться только на них, как на незыблемую, абсолютно надежную опору.


А что Вы считаете абсолютно надежной опорой, если кратко? Хотя само слово "абсолютно" уже звучит обнадеживающе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что Вы считаете абсолютно надежной опорой, если кратко? Хотя само слово "абсолютно" уже звучит обнадеживающе.


Нерожденную мудрость, конечно же  :Smilie:  Ануттара Самьяк Самбодхи. То, что современные исследователи называют "постпроизвольное внимание". Только - правильно направленное постпроизвольное внимание.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На то, что находится за гранью восприятия 6 органов чувств ярлык наклеить нельзя


Подчёркнутое -- ярлык, вполне себе наклеенный : ).

----------


## Фил

> Подчёркнутое -- ярлык, вполне себе наклеенный : ).


Вы не правы.
Это не так.




> 7. ВЫСТАВЛЯЕТ ЛИ СКЕПТИК ДОГМЫ?
> 
> Говоря, что скептик не выставляет никаких догм, мы применяем эти слова не в том значении, в каком некоторые называют (в более общем смысле) догмой всякое признание какой-либо вещи (именно, скептик признает такие состояния, которым заставляет его подчиниться видимость, например ощущая тепло или холод, он не может сказать: "мне кажется, что я не ощущаю тепла или холода"). Нет, мы говорим об отсутствии догмы в том смысле, в каком некоторые называют этим словом "приятие какого-либо положения из неочевидного и составляющего предмет научных изысканий". Пирроник же не признает ничего неочевидного. Даже тогда, когда он произносит скептические положения о неочевидном, как, например, "ничто не более" или "ничего не устанавливаю", или какое-нибудь из остальных, о которых мы будем говорить потом, и тогда он не утверждает никакой догмы. Выставляющий догму полагает, что та вещь, которая считается предметом его догматизирования, действительно существует, скептик же не уверен, что известное положение непременно существует, а именно: он думает, что как положение "все ложно" признает ложным и себя вместе с остальным, так же обстоит дело и с положением "нет ничего истинного"; равным образом изречение "ничто не более" признает, что и оно "не больше" наряду с остальными, и поэтому вместе с остальными отрицает и само себя. То же самое утверждаем мы и об остальных скептических положениях.
> 
> Далее, если догматик всегда признает существование своей догмы, а скептик высказывает свои положения так, что по своему смыслу они сами себя упраздняют, то нельзя поэтому говорить, что, произнося их, он высказывает догму. А самое главное, произнося эти положения, он говорит о том, что ему кажется, и заявляет о своем состоянии, не высказывая о нем никакого мнения и не утверждая ничего о внешних предметах.
> 
> /Секст Эмпирик, "ТРИ КНИГИ ПИРРОНОВЫХ ПОЛОЖЕНИЙ"/

----------

Балдинг (29.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

И еще




> 32. ПОЧЕМУ СКЕПТИК ИНОГДА УМЫШЛЕННО ВОЗБУЖДАЕТ РАССУЖДЕНИЯ, СЛАБЫЕ В ОТНОШЕНИИ ДОСТОВЕРНОСТИ?
> 
> Скептик в силу любви к людям хочет по возможности исцелить рассуждением гордыню и опрометчивость догматиков. Как врачи телесных страданий имеют различные но силе лекарства и для сильно страдающих употребляют сильные, для слабо страдающих - слабые, так же и скептик приводит различные по силе рассуждения: для тех людей, которые сильно подвержены опрометчивости, он прибегает к полновесным рассуждениям и таким, которые могут основательно разрушить гордое состояние догматиков; к более легким он прибегает для тех, чья гордыня не так глубока и легко исцелима и может быть опровергнута более легкими доводами вероятности. Поэтому исходящий из скепсиса не боится нарочно приводить то полновесные по вероятности рассуждения, то кажущиеся более слабыми, так как даже их ему часто достаточно, чтобы совершить преднамеченное.
> 
> /Секст Эмпирик, "ТРИ КНИГИ ПИРРОНОВЫХ ПОЛОЖЕНИЙ"/

----------


## Фил

Но если Вы, судя по смайлику, просто хотели пошутить - то шутка принимается  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не правы.


И это -- тоже ярлык. : ))




> Это не так.


Всё цитатное обилие слов -- мимо.

ЯРЛЫК
Шаблонная, стандартная (обычно отрицательная), очень краткая характеристика, оценка кого-чего-н. (неод.). _Готовые ярлыки. Любители наклеивания ярлыков._

----------


## Фил

> Всё цитатное обилие слов -- мимо.


 Жаль, что это мимо Вас.
В следующий раз не уворачивайтесь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жаль, что это мимо Вас.
> В следующий раз не уворачивайтесь.


Мимо -- сути...
А переход на личность -- признак, как обычно, нежелания признать свою ошибку.

----------


## Фил

> Мимо -- сути...


Нет




> А переход на личность -- признак, как обычно, нежелания признать свою ошибку.


Где ошибка?
У меня как-то нет настолько раздутого самомнения, чтобы не признать ошибку за анонимным ником на богом забытом форуме.
Спасибо хоть, что без олбанского языка в этот раз.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Да, потому что логика неправильная, о чем я и говорю.


А в чем неправильная? И хочется еще спросить как тут многие делают обобщенный вопрос - что есть правильная логика?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Где ошибка?


В категоричном суждении, на которое я отозвался, пояснив значение недооцененного Вами : ) ключевого слова цитатой из словаря русск. языка.




> У меня как-то нет настолько раздутого самомнения, чтобы не признать ошибку за анонимным ником на богом забытом форуме.


Тогда откуда -- резкий и сплошной переход на личность?




> Спасибо хоть, что без олбанского языка в этот раз.


Как раз будь у меня и на этот раз иронические словоформы (учите наизусть олбанский, чтоб не путать разное с одинаковым? : ), Вам было бы легче прикинуться, как в "тот раз", строго непонятливым лингво-пуристом.
А так приходится деликатно хвалить себя (на пустом месте), отзываясь, заодно, пренебрежительно о форуме, в котором флудите вполне регулярно. Фу, как нехорошо...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прямо как "впихнуть невпихуемое" (ну или "объять необъятное", или "я знаю точно невозможное возможно") !


Фил, дорогой, вы своими репликами лишь демонстрируете пробелы в знании фундаментальных понятий буддизма. Это вообще-то классическая трактовка. Если интересует, как это называется по-научному, извольте: это прапанча
(Лысенко дает как вариант термина "пролиферация псевдореальности". Может, вам так будет понятнее? )))
Собственно, в область "объективированного субъектного" мы попадаем во сне или при галлюцинации. В буддизме процесс восприятия рассматривается как типологически сходный с этим.

----------

Фил (29.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> прапанча


А.. так бы сразу и сказали  :Smilie: 




> Собственно, в область "объективированного субъектного" мы попадаем во сне или при галлюцинации.


А это все из-за проблем в западной философии, потому что они не могут договорится. что "реально", а что - нет.
Поскольку сон не менее реален чем бодрствование, начинают выкручиваться, типа он не интерсубъективен (т.е. - только для одного)
Я первый раз от Вас такую конструкцию слышу как "объективированное субъектное".
Она даже фонетически неприятна  :Smilie:  что-то типа подпорок-рогатин на картинах Дали, которые подпирают что-то мягкое, скользкое и вялое  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поскольку сон не менее реален чем бодрствование, начинают выкручиваться, типа он не интерсубъективен (т.е. - только для одного)


Правильнее говорить о типологическом сходстве, а не что "не менее реален".



> Я первый раз от Вас такую конструкцию слышу как "объективированное субъектное".
> Она даже фонетически неприятна


А Лысенковское "пролиферация псевдореальности" вам больше нравится? смысл-то один )))

----------


## Фил

> А Лысенковское "пролиферация псевдореальности" вам больше нравится? смысл-то один )))


Не больше. Те же... только в профиль.

----------

Кузьмич (30.04.2015), Нико (30.04.2015), Сергей Хос (29.04.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Нерожденную мудрость, конечно же  Ануттара Самьяк Самбодхи. То, что современные исследователи называют "постпроизвольное внимание". Только - правильно направленное постпроизвольное внимание.


 :Smilie:  Вот нашел: " — Что такое Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи?

— Когда восходит солнце, ярким становится весь мир."

----------

Won Soeng (29.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> На все можно наклеить ярлык, это действие ума, а не свойство объекта.
> Выбор - за вами (или за нами )))


А объект разве не свойство ума?

----------

Фил (30.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> И это -- тоже ярлык. : ))
> 
> 
> Всё цитатное обилие слов -- мимо.
> 
> ЯРЛЫК
> Шаблонная, стандартная (обычно отрицательная), очень краткая характеристика, оценка кого-чего-н. (неод.). _Готовые ярлыки. Любители наклеивания ярлыков._


Прикольно. Для отрицания ценности ярлыка Вы тоже его использовали  :Smilie: .

----------

Фил (30.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прикольно. Для отрицания ценности ярлыка Вы тоже его использовали .


Где у мну было отрицание ценности ярлыка? : )

----------

Won Soeng (30.04.2015), Нико (30.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А Лысенковское "пролиферация псевдореальности" вам больше нравится? смысл-то один )))






> Не больше. Те же... только в профиль.


А есть третий, удобочимаемый профиль?)

----------


## Пилигрим

> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/2037920.html
> 
> В чем различие между двумя потоками ума?
> Они различается по сущности (сварупа) а не по признакам (свалакшана). Представьте себе для примера два совершенно одинаковых прозрачных кристалла, являющиеся полными копиями друг друга. Нет ни одного признака, по которым можно их отличить. Различие между ними только одно: это РАЗНЫЕ вещи.


А какие основания считать их разными?

----------

Won Soeng (30.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А какие основания считать их разными?


http://dharma.org.ru/etc/santanantarasiddhi.html

----------


## Пилигрим

> http://dharma.org.ru/etc/santanantarasiddhi.html


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

Поговорили. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поговорили.


А вы хотели, чтобы я вам Дхармакирти пересказал своими словами? Зачем?
Там дан подробный ответ именно на ваш вопрос. Изучайте, если охота.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А вы хотели, чтобы я вам Дхармакирти пересказал своими словами? Зачем?
> Там дан подробный ответ именно на ваш вопрос. Изучайте, если охота.


Я хотел узнать, как вам удается отличать один поток, имеющий истинную природу, сущность - ясность и осознание, от другого имеющего ту же самую природу, не имея в распоряжении ничего кроме этой самой природы.

----------

Won Soeng (30.04.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017), Фил (30.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А есть третий, удобочимаемый профиль?)


Я думаю что не бывает. Все попытки дискурсивно описать явления кончаются чем-то таким монструозным, но не страшным  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы хотели, чтобы я вам Дхармакирти пересказал своими словами? Зачем?
> Там дан подробный ответ именно на ваш вопрос. Изучайте, если охота.


Владеете ли Вы вопросом в мере достаточной, чтобы разъяснить его?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я хотел узнать, как вам удается отличать один поток, имеющий истинную природу, сущность - ясность и осознание, от другого имеющего ту же самую природу, не имея в распоряжении ничего кроме этой самой природы.


С этого вопроса данная тема и начинается, посмотрите первые сообщения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Владеете ли Вы вопросом в мере достаточной, чтобы разъяснить его?


Как минимум мог бы пересказать Дхармакирти. )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как минимум мог бы пересказать Дхармакирти. )))


А если не занимать чужих слов?  :Smilie:  Дхармакирти - прекрасен.
Но что если пересказать Сергея Хоса?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Айвар

> http://dharma.org.ru/etc/santanantarasiddhi.html


Если заменить слово "одушевленность" на "взаимодействие", то не будет никакой необходимости углублять интроспекцию. Все решения будут приниматься на основании внешней целесообразности, согласно услышанной и понятой просьбе. Внутренняя целесообразность будет означать только одно - отсутствие как такового страха (наказания) и ... внутреннюю ясность и свободу.
Если просьбы нет, нет просящего, то мир не склонен проявлять милосердие и тогда, благородному и дхарме в нем нет места, но к счастью это не так.

Интроспекция начинается обращением ума к уму и заканчивается пустотой, что вполне закономерно. Другой вопрос состоит в том, частью чего или кого Вы являетесь - и с этим вопросом Вы останетесь всю жизнь, пока не решите его. Ни первый, ни второй, ни третий потоки - ни тело, ни речь, ни ум не приведут Вас к решению того, что или кто есть Вы. Эти потоки индивидуализации и ограничения сознания ошибочны и магичны (в том плане что застойны и упиваются чувством собственной значимости во вред всему живому, лишены сострадания). 

Немного эпично, но ... )))

----------


## Aion

> Суть одна. Т.е. суть не в спектральном диапазоне, а в освещенности.


Вообще-то суть в том, что чёрный цвет - это отсутствие освещённости: 


> Белый цвет – это сумма всех цветов. Он является «самым сильным цветом» из всех видимых нами цветов. Противоположный белому – черный цвет. Черный цвет – это полное отсутствие света вообще. То есть там, где нет света — там мрак, там всё становится черным. 
> 
> Свет и цвет: основы основ

----------


## Пилигрим

> С этого вопроса данная тема и начинается, посмотрите первые сообщения.


Я именно потому и решил встрять, потому что прочитал. 
Намкай Норбу утверждает, что по сущности, истинной природе отличить невозможно, но по остающимся (имхо существующим) характерным чертам (имхо индивидуальным признакам) вполне возможно. Вы же наоборот, утверждаете, что индивидуальных признаков нет, но отличить возможно по сущности. То, что говорит Намкай Норбу по поводу невозможности отличить по сущности мне понятно. То как вам, с точностью до наоборот, таки удается отличить именно по сущности, в отсутствии признаков, мне непонятно. Этим и объясняется мой предыдущий вопрос.

----------

Won Soeng (01.05.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017), Нико (04.05.2015), Фил (01.05.2015)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Бессмысленный вопрос,обретите свой внутренней покой,потом забудьте о нем и он начнёт рости в вас,а вы просто живите

----------


## Нико

> Я именно потому и решил встрять, потому что прочитал. 
> Намкай Норбу утверждает, что по сущности, истинной природе отличить невозможно, но по остающимся (имхо существующим) характерным чертам (имхо индивидуальным признакам) вполне возможно. Вы же наоборот, утверждаете, что индивидуальных признаков нет, но отличить возможно по сущности. То, что говорит Намкай Норбу по поводу невозможности отличить по сущности мне понятно. То как вам, с точностью до наоборот, таки удается отличить именно по сущности, в отсутствии признаков, мне непонятно. Этим и объясняется мой предыдущий вопрос.


Вот и помог нам Пилигрим во всём разобраться :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю что не бывает. Все попытки дискурсивно описать явления кончаются чем-то таким монструозным, но не страшным


Бывает-таки. Это обычно называют "цеплянием за самобытие вещей", но некоторые высоколобые интеллектуалы презирают прямой перевод этого краткого и ёмкого тибетского термина и потому выдумывают всяко-разные "объективизации" :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (04.05.2015), Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

А потому что "цепляние" это как то обидно и не интеллектуально.

----------

Нико (04.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

И я так понимаю, что Сергей Хос не считает, что он цепляется. Он - объективирует!

----------

Нико (04.05.2015), Сергей Хос (04.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А потому что "цепляние" это как то обидно и не интеллектуально.


Зато "привязанность" есть что-то нежное и прекрасное, не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.05.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017), Нико (06.05.2015), Фил (04.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот и помог нам Пилигрим во всём разобраться


Как это мне удалось?  :EEK!:  Я ведь не разобрался сам, только попытался разобраться, получил вежливый отказ. Не успел толком расстроится по данному поводу, тут вы меня еще более озадачили, оказывается я вам при этом еще и помог!? Ну хоть вы не откажите, растолкуйте как мне это удалось.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Бессмысленный вопрос,обретите свой внутренней покой,потом забудьте о нем и он начнёт рости в вас,а вы просто живите


Для того, что бы неподвижно парить в воздухе, надо вначале набрать высоту, набрать ее не махая крыльями не получится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *И я так понимаю*, что Сергей Хос не считает, что он цепляется. Он - объективирует!


Ваше "и я так понимаю..." - это цепляние или объективация?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для того, что бы неподвижно парить в воздухе, надо вначале набрать высоту, набрать ее не махая крыльями не получится.


Есть способ. Не создавайте ни высоту, ни крылья, ни парение в воздухе. Нужно для этого что-то сделать?
Если мы ищем что-то, имеющее опору, мы обманываем себя. Принять одной лишь верой то, что искомое не нуждается ни в какой опоре - это правильная решимость. Мудрость не ищет нас. Почему же мы ищем мудрость, хотя она всегда здесь и везде?

----------

Алик (07.05.2015), Монферран (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ваше "и я так понимаю..." - это цепляние или объективация?


Это Ваше цепляние к моим словам.

----------

Алик (07.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это Ваше цепляние к моим словам.


отмазка

----------


## Фил

> отмазка


Прекращение бесконечного регресса доказательств в отсутствие критерия истинности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прекращение бесконечного регресса доказательств в отсутствие критерия истинности.


нет, просто отмазка

----------


## Фил

> нет, просто отмазка


Нет

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот спасибо! Какая наглядная демонстрация коана о последнем слове! Даже я понял  :Smilie:  Раньше были только идеи, но достаточно было увидеть ситуацию и ответ ясен.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2017), Фил (07.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Всегда пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------

